# Coding Internet over Bluetooth and not over BMW



## sibob (Aug 21, 2012)

Really important:

i made some mistakes while i was trying to code a different vin to my car (via e-sys vo coding). now i always have an error something like "airbags doesnt work (rückhaltesystem fahrer, beifahrer, fond)". and also "pedestrian warning doesnt work". really bad 
does anyone know wich sgbd file for edibas toolset32 i can use to delete the error memory?
i used the posted cmedia.prg, but this does only delete and read errors from cmedia...

i would appreciate your help


----------



## sibob (Aug 21, 2012)

Guys, got it - finally!
It was in module "ACSM3" (Zentrales Airbagauslösegerät). I cleared the error memory and everything seems to be fine again. I used the attached file (extracted from vmware image) - rename to prg and enjoy!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sibob said:


> Really important:
> 
> i made some mistakes while i was trying to code a different vin to my car (via e-sys vo coding). now i always have an error something like "airbags doesnt work (rückhaltesystem fahrer, beifahrer, fond)". and also "pedestrian warning doesnt work". really bad
> does anyone know wich sgbd file for edibas toolset32 i can use to delete the error memory?
> ...


I would first try and reset CMB_MEDIA and any other ECU's involved by VO Coding them.

After that, use Tool32, *F01.prg*.

Job *FS_LESEN_FUNKTIONAL* will read fault codes, and job *FS_LOESCHEN_FUNKTIONAL* will delete them, so long as the actual fault condition on the ECU is first removed, which is why I would VO Code them first.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sibob said:


> Guys, got it - finally!
> It was in module "ACSM3" (Zentrales Airbagauslösegerät). I cleared the error memory and everything seems to be fine again. I used the attached file (extracted from vmware image) - rename to prg and enjoy!


Which job in acsm3.prg did you use?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

For writing a VIN to the Combox in E-Sys, I figured that out, and it is very simple: 

So simple in fact, that I am mad I spent so much damn time in Tool32, CMEDIA.prg and E-Sys trying to figure it out.  

First you must code CMB_MEDIA / TELEMATIK_VIN = Coding VIN using your real FA VIN. Then, open your FA up in the FA-Editor, change the VIN, Caluclate FP just to make sure there are no problems with it, and then save the FA with a new name, i.e. FA_VIN_FAKE. Lastly, go to the coding module, and under Vehicle Order load your new FA_VIN_FAKE, activate FA, and then FDL code CMB_MEDIA. Lastly, read CMB_MEDIA coding data, and verify the new VIN in brackets. In the attached picture, you can see my Combox and Head Unit are showing two different VIN's.

Afterwards, either shut down E-Sys, or load your original FA back and activate it before coding anything else. DO NOT code anything else with this FA, and DO NOT write this FA to the car. 

For Internet and BMW Live to work, you need a VIN with factory options 614 and 615.


----------



## sibob (Aug 21, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> DO NOT code anything else with this FA, and DO NOT write this FA to the car.


Thats exactly why i got a hell of errors showing up. Just tried to code the different VIN in every module... my heart was bleeding as my car didnt start anymore 
but now everything seems good again 

thanks shawn!
i used "fs_lesen" and if there was anything, i used "fs_löschen" in every single file. later on i found the f01.prg  thanks!!

i will try to code the vin to cmbmedia this time... do i have to remove the Salapa-Element for BMW Assist (S612A)?


----------



## sibob (Aug 21, 2012)

if i try to code cmb_media -> 3006 TELEMATIK -> TELEMATIK_VIN to "CODING_VIN". The attached value switches to "01". At which point do i set the "CODING_VIN"?

or do i just set it to "CODING_VIN" and then do VO-Coding cmb_media with fake-VIN?  Thanks man!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sibob said:


> Thats exactly why i got a hell of errors showing up. Just tried to code the different VIN in every module... my heart was bleeding as my car didnt start anymore
> but now everything seems good again
> 
> thanks shawn!
> ...


Yes. You CAN NOT have BMW Assist. If your Bluetooth is part of 612, you will need to replace 612 with 644. If your Bluetooth is another code, just delete 612.

Also make sure you have 614, 615, 6AB, and 6AL in your VO.

VO Code CMB_MEDA and HU_CIC afterwards.



sibob said:


> if i try to code cmb_media -> 3006 TELEMATIK -> TELEMATIK_VIN to "CODING_VIN". The attached value switches to "01". At which point do i set the "CODING_VIN"?
> 
> or do i just set it to "CODING_VIN" and then do VO-Coding cmb_media with fake-VIN?  Thanks man!


I am not sure I understand what you did, but code TELEMATIK_VIN = CODING_VIN first, then load you FA with new FAKE VIN, activate it, read CMB_MEDIA, then just FDL Code it. Read it back and it should show the new VIN.


----------



## sibob (Aug 21, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes. You CAN NOT have BMW Assist. If your Bluetooth is part of 612, you will need to replace 612 with 644. If your Bluetooth is another code, just delete 612.
> 
> Also make sure you have 614, 615, 6AB, and 6AL in your VO.
> 
> ...


hey shawn,
thanks... i tried what you advised me to do  i coded the following sa to my car: 614,615,6AB,6AL and finally replaced 633 with 644. all seems good now. i have the ability to get data via bluetooth phone. but i still have a problem coding the vin to cmb_media.

if i use a vin thats not my own, i always get a error (negative response, request out of range) and after i read out the cmb_media it shows a vin thats like "yyyyyyy". i guess there is a problem with the signature and thats why the device declines to write the vin. any idea on this?

thaaaanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sibob said:


> hey shawn,
> thanks... i tried what you advised me to do  i coded the following sa to my car: 614,615,6AB,6AL and finally replaced 633 with 644. all seems good now. i have the ability to get data via bluetooth phone. but i still have a problem coding the vin to cmb_media.
> 
> if i use a vin thats not my own, i always get a error (negative response, request out of range) and after i read out the cmb_media it shows a vin thats like "yyyyyyy". i guess there is a problem with the signature and thats why the device declines to write the vin. any idea on this?
> ...


You should only get the error (negative response, request out of range) if you have NOT already coded TELEMATIK_VIN = Coding_VIN. If you code that first, it should take the new VIN. Also, when you are coding the new VIN, you should FDL Code it, not VO Code it, as if you VO Code it, it will revert to TELEMATIK_VIN = MOST_VIN, defeating it. First code TELEMATIK_VIN = Coding_VIN with real FA, the come back with FAKE VIN FA, and FDL Code CMB_MEDIA.


----------



## sibob (Aug 21, 2012)

Damn! It is really working - great!!!!! 
Thank you so much shawn! This is awesome!!

The next step is to go back step by step to find out, how to get VI+ / RTTI working with customer sim  

shawn, you seem to be very good with this stuff... do you have any idea how to update the "kombi" module to get the ability to set "hud_entertainment" for radio stations and callers name in head-up display?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sibob said:


> Damn! It is really working - great!!!!!
> Thank you so much shawn! This is awesome!!
> 
> The next step is to go back step by step to find out, how to get VI+ / RTTI working with customer sim
> ...


You were VO Coding CMB_MEDIA with new VIN instead of FDL Coding it weren't you?

Glad it is working now though. :thumbup:

It's your turn now. Find the code to enable Internet in Motion as VIM doesn't work. :bawling:

Oh, and the code so it defaults to the Large text. 

Short of taking the car into the dealer, you have to flash your Kombi Firmware with 47.x. It can be done in E-Sys, but it is not well understood nor documented. The only one I know that has successfully done it is mjgood. He flashed his CIC and CMB_MEDIA in order to get 6NR Apps. I would contact him. If you do attempt the E-Sys flash, please document it precisely, with detailed steps so we can get a DIY up for everyone.


----------



## sibob (Aug 21, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> You were VO Coding CMB_MEDIA with new VIN instead of FDL Coding it weren't you?


Yes, i was  I am glad it works...

Flashing via e-sys would be interesting... but it is said we need pdx files. in 47.x files pszdata only odx are integrated :-(


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sibob said:


> Yes, i was  I am glad it works...
> 
> Flashing via e-sys would be interesting... but it is said we need pdx files. in 47.x files pszdata only odx are integrated :-(


Not true. 16Gb of the 20 Gb of PSdZData are the ECU firmwares (.swfl), and E-Sys can Flash using just the PSdZData package.

E-Sys only needs to utilize the single ODX format (as opposed to PDX, aka. packed PDX). Within E-Sys, the ODX-Charger performs the task of integrating the particular layers into one useable ODX-Container (Diag-Layer-Container, Comparam-Spec, Vehicle-Info-Spec and Multiple-Ecu-Job-Spec). A flash layer is assembled by the ODX-Charger, from selected SWE's. The SWE's are incorporated into the ODX-Container as MSR and BSW files. A BSW is a .ZIP archive that contains binary flash data and an XML file containing header information.

I don't want to hijack this thread. PM me if you want to attempt a firmware flash.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sibob said:


> Damn! It is really working - great!!!!!
> Thank you so much shawn! This is awesome!!
> 
> The next step is to go back step by step to find out, how to get VI+ / RTTI working with customer sim
> ...


I thought maybe this would be the key for Internet-In-Motion, but it is already set as Inactive:

SL12_BMW_INTERNET = nicht_aktiv / Werte=00

Maybe it needs Werte=FF?

These may be the culprits though:

SL06_IBA_1 = aktiv
SL07_IBA_2 = aktiv
SL21_IBA_3 = aktiv

If you have time, maybe you can play with them and see if you can disable the Internet Speedlock.


----------



## sibob (Aug 21, 2012)

i will check tomorrow if i can find the right values to disable the speed lock, weekdays is difficult to reserve time to play around


----------



## tissot (Aug 28, 2012)

Sorry, where is:
CMB_MEDIA / TELEMATIK_VIN = Coding VIN ?
I can't find it...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tissot said:


> Sorry, where is:
> CMB_MEDIA / TELEMATIK_VIN = Coding VIN ?
> I can't find it...


Do you have Option 6VC Combox? If you do, TELEMATIK_VIN will be in the CMB_MEDIA ECU.


----------



## tissot (Aug 28, 2012)

Hmm, no, I think I haven't.
I have:
S612A BMW ASSIST BMW Assist
S614A INTERNET 
S615A ERWEITERTE BMW ONLINE INFORMATION
S616A BMW ONLINE 
S620A VOICE INPUT SYSTEM 
S633A PREP.MOB. PH. BUSINESS BLUET.INTERF
S6AAA BMW TELESERVICES BMW
S6ABA CONTROL TELESERVICES
...and "Internet not available in your country"


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tissot said:


> Hmm, no, I think I haven't.
> I have:
> S612A BMW ASSIST BMW Assist
> S614A INTERNET
> ...


What country are you in?

What is the build date of your 528i?

I don't understand. You have factory 614 or you added that to your VO? Becasue if that is factory, you should not be getting "Internet not available in your country".

Also, if you want Internet, 612 BMW Assist needs to be removed and replaced with 644. I'm not sure about 616 though. I don't have 616 in my VO, just 614 and 615. You may also want to add 6AL for BMW Live.


----------



## mrbombastic (Jun 28, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Amen brother. I have been preaching VO Modification anuction date the option being added was introduced. That though is not an issue here with LDW, as it has been an option on the F10 since its inception.
> 
> One other issue too is when you VO Code, you wipe out any previous FDL Coding you have done as the entire ECU is being set to a predetermined condition, so you would have to go back and re-FDL Code all you customizations. In the case of HU_CIC, that could be quite a bit, in which case it would be easier to just FDL Code the one parameter above, rather than having to recode 20 others after the VO Coding. Where VO Coding is truly advantageous, is when you do not know all the FDL Codes required to support an option, it will make them all for you.


Thanks Shawn, great coding info... you're the best !!!!.:thumbup:


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello Shawn,

I can retrofit the LDW whithout problems, take a look














I did via vo coding, and when finish enabled the option of always on because I don't have the button on my dashboard.

B
But i can't enable Internet, maybe for my vin number.

This is the previous state:








And after all the process Internet continue telling that is not available for my country, because the combox continues trying to access trough internal modem instead my iPhone.

Could you give further information about the change of vin number step by Step please. I'm afraid

Regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mateforrest said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> I can retrofit the LDW whithout problems, take a look
> View attachment 346342
> ...


What are the last 7 of the VIN you attempted to use?


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

I will send you by PM.
Is my real vin number.

I don't know how to use a fake VIN


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mateforrest said:


> I will send you by PM.
> Is my real vin number.
> 
> I don't know how to use a fake VIN


I have responded in great detail to your PM; however, it is explained here in detail:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7062125&postcount=45


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

Please Shawn i need your help.

I follow rigorously your steps but I have a big problem, take a look:

























Is like the unit losses its address and now I can do anything.

How can I solve it?

It's like it doesn't has CAFD line...

Thanks in advance for the help


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mateforrest said:


> Please Shawn i need your help.
> 
> I follow rigorously your steps but I have a big problem, take a look:
> 
> ...


Right-Click on CMB_MEDIA, select "New", and then navigate to your CAF Folder and select the corresponding .ncd file for CMB Media and insert it. Then select the added CAFD and Code FDL. The .ncd file name should be similar to CAFD_000005B6_004_002_110.


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello,

Please take a look to the pictures I don't have this options
























I can't load or make a new one.

I think I'm doing something bad.

Thanks


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello I could do it by detect CAF for SWE









But where I can put my actual vin


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mateforrest said:


> Hello I could do it by detect CAF for SWE
> 
> View attachment 346468
> 
> ...


Yes, that was the next step. Just read your FA (which should have your real VIN), read VCM, and FDL Code the new CAFD.


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

Ok now I have this,









One green and one red,

I'm waiting with the car switch of for a reset


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mateforrest said:


> Ok now I have this,
> 
> View attachment 346471
> 
> ...


That is ok. Disconnect E-Sys and Reconnect. Only the Green one should remain.


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> That is ok. Disconnect E-Sys and Reconnect. Only the Green one should remain.


Thanks, i have the Comvox ok again.

But i try again to activate internet and live. i will do today yes or yes

This is your instructions :

1) FDL Code CMB_MEDIA / TELEMATIK_VIN = Coding_VIN

This means i must to do the code of the unit? Should i do first a read of the FA

2) Select Read FA, Save FA, and Edit FAok
3) In FA Editor under FAList, Expand FA, FZAuftrag, and Header, and right-click on Vinlong and select Edit and change VIN. You can use xxxxxxxxxxx, which has factory 614 and 615.ok
4) Save FA as FAKE_VIN.xml
5) Go to Expert Coding Module
6) Load FAKE_VIN.xml
7) Right Click on FA and select Activate
8) Read VCM
9) Read CMB_MEDIA ECU (should see you real short VIN in brackets)what do you mean? Right click read code, or Coding window Read coding data button, or Read CPS
10) FDL Code CMB_MEDIA ECUCoding window code button
11) Read CMB_MEDIA ECU (should see you fake short VIN in brackets)
12) Go to ConnectedDrive, Update Services and check BMW Live and Internet.

ok

After it is working:

1) Exit E-Sys
2) Launch E-Sys
3) Go to Expert Coding Module
4) Read FA
5) Right Click on FA and select Activate
6) Read VCM 
7) Load FAKE_VIN.xml
8) Right Click on FA and select Activate
9) Read CMB_MEDIA ECU coding window read coding data?
10) FDL Code CMB_MEDIA / TELEMATIK_VIN = Most_VIN how can i do this? 
12) Read CMB_MEDIA ECU (should see you real short VIN in brackets)[/QUOTE]

Best regards


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

Yesss!!!!

Finally I have it.

Problems with the recoding to my original vin

















But where is BMW live ?

Thanks Shawn you are the best!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mateforrest said:


> Thanks, i have the Comvox ok again.
> 
> But i try again to activate internet and live. i will do today yes or yes
> 
> ...


See my comment in above in *Blue*.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mateforrest said:


> Yesss!!!!
> 
> Finally I have it.
> 
> ...


Ok. Glad I could help.

Did you add 6AL to your VO and VO Code CIC?

In any event, now just FDL Code HU_CIC / HU_NBT 3003 TELEFON_TELEMATIK_ONLINE / ONLINE_BROWSER_LIVE = aktiv.

Update Service afterwards (make sure you still have fake VIN in Combox when doing so)

After both are working, FDL Code CMB_MEDIA / 3006 TELEMATIK / TELEMATIK_VIN = Most_VIN, and DO NOT update your service again or you will loose everything.


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Ok. Glad I could help.
> 
> Did you add 6AL to your VO and VO Code CIC?
> 
> ...


Yes i added 6AL to my VO.

Could it be the manufacture date of my car?

Is from November 2010. How can I change it?

Also can I code the radio preset and telephone guide in the HUD?

Regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mateforrest said:


> Yes i added 6AL to my VO.
> 
> Could it be the manufacture date of my car?
> 
> ...


Production Date only matters when VO Coding. So, did you FDL Code ONLINE_BROWSER_LIVE = aktiv?

That should be all you need now.

As for your HUD, your car needs to have at least ISTA/P 2.47.x on it, otherwise you have to flash new firmware onto KOMBI. Go to Expert Mode, VCM, Click the VCM Master tab, and select Read under I-Steps. What do you show for I-Step (current)?


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

This is my current I-step:

F010-12-03-500

Also as you can see in the next post i can active bmw live, but know the system try connect correctly but after a time says that internet start page is not available, try later.

Thanks.



shawnsheridan said:


> Production Date only matters when VO Coding. So, did you FDL Code ONLINE_BROWSER_LIVE = aktiv? No, i code now as you told me, but trust me, my car has 6AL enabled on VO
> 
> That should be all you need now.
> 
> As for your HUD, your car needs to have at least ISTA/P 2.47.x on it, otherwise you have to flash new firmware onto KOMBI. Go to Expert Mode, VCM, Click the VCM Master tab, and select Read under I-Steps. What do you show for I-Step (current)?


 yes you are right, my car doesn't has this entries:

Section 3000
- HUD_ENTERTAINMENT_ENABLE to aktiv (enables radio menu)
- HUD_TELEFONANRUF_ENABLE to aktiv (enables recent calls list to be displayed)


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

This is the pictures:

















O


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mateforrest said:


> This is my current I-step:
> 
> F010-12-03-500
> 
> ...


So now you have BMW Live working too. I guess we are done. 

As for the "_internet start page is not available_", that is NOT your car or coding, that is BMW's Portal. Sometimes it's unavailable. Not sure why though.

F010-12-03-500 = ISTA/P 2.46.0, so you need the car updated or at the minimum KOMBI flashed with 47.x firmware.


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> So now you have BMW Live working too. I guess we are done.
> 
> As for the "_internet start page is not available_", that is NOT your car or coding, that is BMW's Portal. Sometimes it's unavailable. Not sure why though.
> 
> F010-12-03-500 = ISTA/P 2.46.0, so you need the car updated or at the minimum KOMBI flashed with 47.x firmware.


Thanks Shawn we did it :thumbup:

Also i tried to use this code:

HI_CIC - 3000 HMI - ECO_MODE = aktiv (Displays Efficient Dynamic Menu in CIC Nav menu)
KOMBI - 3003 FZG - VERBER_HISTOIRE_ENABLE = aktiv (Enables fuel consumption histogram)
KOMBI - 3004 ERM - CTR_HSTY_DISP_KI_APPL = aktiv (Enables fuel consumption histogram)

But only the CIC fuel Consumption in the CIC Nav menu is working, the rest exist but is dummy.

I think as you said in another post that is better :_add option 4U2 to your VO and write it to the car. Then you would VO Code KOMBI, HU_CIC, JBBF, and IHKA_.

But i´m not sure how to change production data.

Regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mateforrest said:


> Thanks Shawn we did it :thumbup:
> 
> Also i tried to use this code:
> 
> ...


Read this as an example for how to change FA (VO) to add 4U2:

https://www.rapidshare.com/files/3226673332/E-Sys - How to change FA in F-series car.pdf

QUIT AFTER STEP 7. You do not need to, and should not, write this FA to the car. Just use it for VO Coding, but let the car store the original FA.

What it does not explain is how to also change your FA Production date. For that, you need to change the FA Zeitkriterium field. You can only use dates that coincide with an actual Integration Levels (e.g. 0311, 0711, 0911, 1211, 0312, 0712).

I am using 0712. If your car was built before 0312, and you use a >= 0312 Production Date, your Oil Level Measurement Screen will change an no longer work. To return it back to the original style, FDL Code OELSTAND_OENS = nicht_aktiv after VO Coding it.

Make sure you read both of these posts first:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=642231

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=647622


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello Shawn,

I just do everything but the car of Efficient dynamics doesn't has animation. Please take I look:

































What do you think?
Could it be because my car is diesel?

Is possible that the 4U2 code is only for petrol engines? 
Another code for diesel?

Regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mateforrest said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> I just do everything but the car of Efficient dynamics doesn't has animation. Please take I look:
> 
> ...


No. 4U2 is good for all F10 4 and 6 Cylinder engines, petrol or diesel.

What VO Date did you use and what ECU's did you VO Code?


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

Jbba, ihka clima, cic and kombi

Vo date 09/11.

Also I finished after step seven as you advice me the vo coding, and when I connect esys and read now FA shows 09/11

What's unit is Jbba? Gear shift?



Regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mateforrest said:


> Jbba, ihka clima, cic and kombi
> 
> Vo date 09/11.
> 
> ...


JBBF = Junction box electronics

Maybe VO Code these too:

GWS = Gear selection switch
EGS = Electronic Transmission Control Unit
DME = Digital Motor Electronics (Car CAN NOT be Running - Just Auxiliary Power)

I would use a VO Date of at least 0312, which means you will have to go back and FDL Code HU_CIC / OELSTAND_OENS = nicht_aktiv afterwards.


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> JBBF = Junction box electronics
> 
> Maybe VO Code these too:
> 
> ...


Shawn i think that it could be because my car has IHKA unit and also rear climate control unit 
(i have the option of high 4 zone climate contro), what do you think?

Regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mateforrest said:


> Shawn i think that it could be because my car has IHKA unit and also rear climate control unit
> (i have the option of high 4 zone climate contro), what do you think?
> 
> Regards


No. Did you use a 0312 date like I said?


----------



## shapa (Oct 19, 2011)

Guys, sorry for a dumb question.

I've got UK 2011 car with all options except 614 (Internet), it was simply not available to order in march 2011

The question is short. Is it possible to continue to use Assist services (most valuable is google "send to car") but to force browser to use BT tethering? Or the only way to enable browser is to lost all my assist services?

I've tried to enable "Internet" option but there is a message "Internet is not available in your country" (as this option is not enabled for my car VIN on the BMW servers)

Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

shapa said:


> Guys, sorry for a dumb question.
> 
> I've got UK 2011 car with all options except 614 (Internet), it was simply not available to order in march 2011
> 
> ...


BMW Assist and Internet via Bluetooth can not coexist. It is one or the other.


----------



## shapa (Oct 19, 2011)

Ok, thank you.

The last question - as I've got all hardware, and the limitation is purely software (on the BMW side), Internet is available in the UK officially, is it possible to work-around "internet is not availible" somehow?

Or the only way is to fully switch to BT connection?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

shapa said:


> Ok, thank you.
> 
> The last question - as I've got all hardware, and the limitation is purely software (on the BMW side), Internet is available in the UK officially, is it possible to work-around "internet is not availible" somehow?
> 
> Or the only way is to fully switch to BT connection?


I don't think so because Internet via the car SIM requires 614 and is a paid service via BMW Assist.


----------



## shapa (Oct 19, 2011)

It is not a problem to pay, the issue is that officially the retrofitting of 614 is not possible (silly...)

It's a pity.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

shapa said:


> It is not a problem to pay, the issue is that officially the retrofitting of 614 is not possible (silly...)
> 
> It's a pity.


You can easily add 614 to your VO and code your Combox and Head Unit. I just don't know if your VIN will be recognized by BMW Assist when you try and activate the service with them.

You can try though. I am curious to know myself.


----------



## shapa (Oct 19, 2011)

614 option is added (I've got "Internet" menu available)...

I activated the Assist service before 614 was coded, it is possible that the information is stored somewhere?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

shapa said:


> 614 option is added (I've got "Internet" menu available)...
> 
> I activated the Assist service before 614 was coded, it is possible that the information is stored somewhere?


I don't know. My fear is they check your VIN's factory VO, and say that they can't activate it.

I would just call them and tell them you have Internet Option 614, and would like to subscribe to Internet Services. At worst, they can just say they checked, and your car isn't capable, at which point I would then volunteer that you retrofitted 614, and the car has been properly programmed, and see if they will do it then. You have nothing to loose.


----------



## gumes (Nov 16, 2012)

Hello, I have a E90 LCI 10/2010 with S606A NAVIGATIONSSYSTEM BUSINESS . Is it possible to run the Internet via Mobile Phone in Poland? I have only d-can cable and
I have experience in coding by ncs expert.
My options:
S606A NAVIGATIONSSYSTEM BUSINESS 
S612A BMW ASSIST BMW Assist
S615A ERWEITERTE BMW ONLINE INFORMATION 
S616A BMW ONLINE
S633A HANDY VORB. BUSINESS/BLUETOOTH-SCH. 
S698A AREA-CODE 2 
S6AAA BMW TELESERVICES 
S6ABA STEUERUNG TELESERVICES 
S6VCA STEUERUNG COMBOX 
S854A SPRACHVERSION FRANZOESISCH
S863A SERVICE KONTAKT-FLYER EUROPA
Now i Have only BMW Online and when i try to connect i see the message "Homepage unavailable"

Is this possible?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gumes said:


> Hello, I have a E90 LCI 10/2010 with S606A NAVIGATIONSSYSTEM BUSINESS . Is it possible to run the Internet via Mobile Phone in Poland? I have only d-can cable and
> I have experience in coding by ncs expert.
> My options:
> S612A
> ...


You should be able too, but you will need to replace 633 with 644, and add 614, and then change your Combox VIN to one with factory 614 & 615. Add 6AL too if you want BMW Live.

Being in Poland won't matter, because once you change your Combox VIN, your car appears to be in the country of the donor VIN's country.


----------



## gumes (Nov 16, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> You should be able too, but you will need to replace 633 with 644, and add 614, and then change your Combox VIN to one with factory 614 & 615. Add 6AL too if you want BMW Live.
> 
> Being in Poland won't matter, because once you change your Combox VIN, your car appears to be in the country of the donor VIN's country.


Enough the same coding, or I have to replace the module $633 to $644?


----------



## pacoj (Feb 20, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> So this would be the 6FL port in the cabin and not the CIC Glovebox port?


o sorry i understand now
I will try it to the cabin again thanks

Do you have any idea about update bmw assist??
I think I can not update in my country ?? maybe


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pacoj said:


> o sorry i understand now
> I will try it to the cabin again thanks
> 
> Do you have any idea about update bmw assist??
> I think I can not update in my country ?? maybe


You do not apply Combox update through the glovebox. It has to be the 6FL port in the cabin, usually inside the center armrest.

You car does not have BMW Assist, so I do not know why you even ask about this.


----------



## pacoj (Feb 20, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> You do not apply Combox update through the glovebox. It has to be the 6FL port in the cabin, usually inside the center armrest.
> 
> You car does not have BMW Assist, so I do not know why you even ask about this.


so you mean I can not use internet because I don't have BMW Assist even I coding VO.

Do you know where I can get the BMW Assist hardware??


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pacoj said:


> so you mean I can not use internet because I don't have BMW Assist even I coding VO.
> 
> Do you know where I can get the BMW Assist hardware??


No dude. BMW Assist has nothing to do with Internet over Bluetooth, which is your cell phone carrier. You do not need BMW Assist.


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Shawn, any idea why internet is not working since last friday? The combox connects to internet, i get the white screen but the google start-up page fails to load. There is no error mesage, just the white screen. Also the start page : start.bmw.de is down since friday. I have this behavior in few cars both E and F Series with retrofited combox. Can you check the Internet function in a car with factory fitted combox / internet / bmw live.

BTW: BMW Live works great.


----------



## d3nnisc (Apr 14, 2013)

6AL question, BMW Live show up after coding, but when selected get page not available try again later. :dunno:

My steps, 

Changed my VO >

+ 6AL

VO CODE HU_CIC
VO CODE CMB_MEDIA

Should i add 614 and 615 as well?

Thanks,

Dennis


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

neo_andersson said:


> Hi Shawn, any idea why internet is not working since last friday? The combox connects to internet, i get the white screen but the google start-up page fails to load. There is no error mesage, just the white screen. Also the start page : start.bmw.de is down since friday. I have this behavior in few cars both E and F Series with retrofited combox. Can you check the Internet function in a car with factory fitted combox / internet / bmw live.
> 
> BTW: BMW Live works great.


Sorry, but I do not know. After I got my Internet / BMW Live working, I disabled it only 2 days later and returned to BMW Assist. So, I don't have mine working anymore to see if there is an issue with it.


----------



## pacoj (Feb 20, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> No dude. BMW Assist has nothing to do with Internet over Bluetooth, which is your cell phone carrier. You do not need BMW Assist.


I saw you post #221 "update BMW Assist" so I might need it. (English not so good so sometimes make mistake )

I find out why I can not update before, 
because I have to turn on the personalhost in Iphone.

but when I update, it's say nothing available software?? and my setting => software update
=> from BMW TeleServices is gone...

Do you know how to find it back??

Is the BMW Live need hardware in CIC??
Because my BMW Live and Internet are all reserved white, I think It's mean you do not have this hardware to use it...
What you think??


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pacoj said:


> I saw you post #221 "update BMW Assist" so I might need it. (English not so good so sometimes make mistake )
> 
> I find out why I can not update before,
> because I have to turn on the personalhost in Iphone.
> ...


The only hardware needed is 6VC Combox, 609 Navigation, and you need a phone with Bluetooth Hotspot/Tethering.

I think you ought to VO Code you CMB_MEDIA and HU_CIC, and start over again, and follow the instructions I wrote, EXACTLY as written.


----------



## pacoj (Feb 20, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> The only hardware needed is 6VC Combox, 609 Navigation, and you need a phone with Bluetooth Hotspot/Tethering.
> 
> I think you ought to VO Code you CMB_MEDIA and HU_CIC, and start over again, and follow the instructions I wrote, EXACTLY as written.


I try today, nothing can be update ><
Do I need 49.1??


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pacoj said:


> I try today, nothing can be update ><
> Do I need 49.1??


No. I had it working on 47.7. I don't know why you can't make yours work.


----------



## pacoj (Feb 20, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> No. I had it working on 47.7. I don't know why you can't make yours work.


Hi Shawn,
I think my cic is Chinese package, that is why I can not use Internet, what do you think?

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pacoj said:


> Hi Shawn,
> I think my cic is Chinese package, that is why I can not use Internet, what do you think?
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


I think I don't know why yours will not work. :dunno:


----------



## pacoj (Feb 20, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> I think I don't know why yours will not work. :dunno:


How long did you update for the software??
Do you know how many MB for the software??

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pacoj said:


> How long did you update for the software??
> Do you know how many MB for the software??
> 
> Thanks


What do you mean by update software?

If you are referring to updating Services under the iDrive options, it is maybe 60 seconds.

If you are referring to updating your Combox software via USB port, it is maybe 3 minutes at most.

I have no idea much data is transferred in either case.


----------



## pacoj (Feb 20, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> What do you mean by update software?
> 
> If you are referring to updating Services under the iDrive options, it is maybe 60 seconds.
> 
> ...


I had ask the Patryk about this and he told me "It's not possible to enable the Internet/BMW Live in the China spec BMW."
Also I had ask someone in Europe, He told me I need to "programming" to enable it.
What do you think??

Do you know what kind of software for the programming??

thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pacoj said:


> I had ask the Patryk about this and he told me "It's not possible to enable the Internet/BMW Live in the China spec BMW."
> Also I had ask someone in Europe, He told me I need to "programming" to enable it.
> What do you think??
> 
> ...


I think the person in Europe who advised that it needed "programming" is referring to what you have already tried.

I also think that if Patryk advised that Internet / BMW Live is not available on China spec BMW, than what he said is true. Patryk is an authority on this stuff, it is how he earns his living, and frankly I would not waste my time questioning anything he says related to BMW, as it is pretty much Gospel.

As you are painfully aware firsthand I am sure, the Internet in China is government controlled and censored. I am sure your car has Option Code L8AAA National version China, and this Country Controller code dictates many things that your car can and can't do, and I am sure Internet / BMW Live is on the can't do list.


----------



## pacoj (Feb 20, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> I think the person in Europe who advised that it needed "programming" is referring to what you have already tried.
> 
> I also think that if Patryk advised that Internet / BMW Live is not available on China spec BMW, than what he said is true. Patryk is an authority on this stuff, it is how he earns his living, and frankly I would not waste my time questioning anything he says related to BMW, as it is pretty much Gospel.
> 
> As you are painfully aware firsthand I am sure, the Internet in China is government controlled and censored. I am sure your car has Option Code L8AAA National version China, and this Country Controller code dictates many things that your car can and can't do, and I am sure Internet / BMW Live is on the can't do list.


But I live in Taiwan, It is different with China. so I don't know why Patryk said my is China spec. It's is a Free country in Taiwan doesn't like China.:bigpimp:

I don't have option L8AAA but I have S8LTA Country controller, I have try to delete it but my navigation will have funy words on map(didn't look like Chinese) and the interface have changed some function can not work.

I think I need to find out what VO should I change to make it work. Maybe it's need to change everything to English version, but the navigation will can not use Chinese 

I will find out every VO code mean then to change it. good luck to me


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pacoj said:


> But I live in Taiwan, It is different with China. so I don't know why Patryk said my is China spec. It's is a Free country in Taiwan doesn't like China.:bigpimp:
> 
> I don't have option L8AAA but I have S8LTA Country controller, I have try to delete it but my navigation will have funy words on map(didn't look like Chinese) and the interface have changed some function can not work.
> 
> ...


Well, lucky you.

Maybe he confused the Republic of China (Taiwan) with being the People's Republic of China (China)?

Did you explain to him you were in Taiwan and not China?


----------



## pacoj (Feb 20, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Well, lucky you.
> 
> Maybe he confused the Republic of China (Taiwan) with being the People's Republic of China (China)?
> 
> Did you explain to him you were in Taiwan and not China?


He just said "It does not work in the Taiwan spec cars either."

No chance, so sad....

that's why my Internet/BMW Live words not turn white color, I think.


----------



## tristras (Mar 4, 2013)

*My experience trying to activate internet*

Hi:

My car is equipped with options 609 and 6NH, since I have a Combox Media (part 84.10-9 257150 01), I change the VO from 6NH to 6NK, this gave me audio BT, office, album art and I was able to use the white iPhone cable. After that change my menu looked like this (see 1st pic)

The BMW Assist options are phone numbers for Roadside Assistance, Customer Relations and Your Service Center.

I followed the steps of this post
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/sho...6&postcount=70

I added 614, 615, 616, 6AL and 6AB to my FA and VO CODE HU_CIC and VO CODE CMB_MEDIA, this didn't give the BT Data transfer on my car. I have to FDL to activate DUN and PAN, this gave me the BT data transfer option (see 2nd and 3rd pic)

Now with the BT data transfer option enabled, I get the message to activate data services for BT (see last pic) even though the hotspot is enabled on my phone.

Why I don't understand why I have the Roadside assistance prompt to start the service (see 4th pic), also the option to update services is greyed out and the services available as BMW online, Internet, Roadside assistance and Teleservice report.

After all these work I can't connect to the internet, I havent try to add option 6VCA to my VO, I don't know if that would make a difference.

Any tips or suggestions are welcome.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tristras said:


> Hi:
> 
> My car is equipped with options 609 and 6NH, since I have a Combox Media (part 84.10-9 257150 01), I change the VO from 6NH to 6NK, this gave me audio BT, office, album art and I was able to use the white iPhone cable. After that change my menu looked like this (see 1st pic)
> 
> ...


Your link does not work. 

Did you write a magic VIN to your Combox?


----------



## tristras (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes, I did the change with the Coding VIN and used a different VIN with 614 and 615



shawnsheridan said:


> Your link does not work.
> 
> Did you write a magic VIN to your Combox?


----------



## tristras (Mar 4, 2013)

Adding the link:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7091176&postcount=70



tristras said:


> Yes, I did the change with the Coding VIN and used a different VIN with 614 and 615


----------



## maxpnc (Apr 16, 2013)

tristras said:


> Hi:
> 
> My car is equipped with options 609 and 6NH, since I have a Combox Media (part 84.10-9 257150 01), I change the VO from 6NH to 6NK, this gave me audio BT, office, album art and I was able to use the white iPhone cable. After that change my menu looked like this (see 1st pic)
> 
> ...


I am in the exact same situation (CDN 328xi), I thought it was a problem with android but I guess there are still something missing in coding.


----------



## hyri (May 3, 2013)

*E60 lci 2009 internet question.*

Hello i have a stupid question about activating online services and internet in my e60, i have it only a week, as i read, in E 60 is not a combox, do i need combox for using internet, or i will to use ncs and some coding, i have a samsung galaxy nexus with BT tethering enabled and when i pair it into car i dont hava any data options.and when i click to internet or any with online servisec it shows me ONLINE SERVICES NOT ENABLED OR CONTRACT EXPIRED.

i apologise for it but im new and i have a read a couple of posts and i have a big head from it  and you are the best solution to ask.

thank you and regards from slovakia.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hyri said:


> Hello i have a stupid question about activating online services and internet in my e60, i have it only a week, as i read, in E 60 is not a combox, do i need combox for using internet, or i will to use ncs and some coding, i have a samsung galaxy nexus with BT tethering enabled and when i pair it into car i dont hava any data options.and when i click to internet or any with online servisec it shows me ONLINE SERVICES NOT ENABLED OR CONTRACT EXPIRED.
> 
> i apologise for it but im new and i have a read a couple of posts and i have a big head from it  and you are the best solution to ask.
> 
> thank you and regards from slovakia.


Yes, for Internet via Bluetooth, you need a Combox.


----------



## hyri (May 3, 2013)

thank you for quick reply, so its there any other way to get online in e60 cic ? 
my options in car :
S609A NAVIGATIONSSYSTEM PROFESSIONAL Navigation system Professional
S612A BMW ASSIST BMW Assist
S614A INTERNET VORBEREITUNG Internet, preparations
S615A ERWEITERTE BMW ONLINE INFORMATION Expanded BMW Online Information
S616A BMW ONLINE BMW Online
S620A SPRACHEINGABESYSTEM Voice control
S633A HANDY VORB. BUSINESS/BLUETOOTH-SCH. Preparation, mobile phone, Business
S676A HIFI LAUTSPRECHERSYSTEM HiFi speaker system
S698A AREA-CODE 2 Area-Code 2 for DVD
S6AAA BMW TELESERVICES BMW TeleServices
S6ABA STEUERUNG TELESERVICES Control for Teleservices
P735A BASICPACKAGE Basic Package
S7SPA NAVI PROFESSINAL M.HANDYVORB.BLUETOOTH Nav Professional/cellph. prep. Bluetooth
L801A DEUTSCHLAND-AUSFUEHRUNG NATIONAL VERSION GERMANY
S863A SERVICE KONTAKT-FLYER EUROPA Retailer Directory Europe


so there was no combox mountings in e60.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hyri said:


> thank you for quick reply, so its there any other way to get online in e60 cic ?
> my options in car :
> S609A NAVIGATIONSSYSTEM PROFESSIONAL Navigation system Professional
> S612A BMW ASSIST BMW Assist
> ...


The Combox was not introduced until 10/2010. You could retrofit one in your E60 and replace your MULF.

You car shows Option 614. Is that your factory VO, or did you add 614 to your VO?


----------



## hyri (May 3, 2013)

that is all from factory. i dont know if i want to put combox in this car, but is nice to have that functions, maybe later because it spents some bucks... its somenthin special with that option that i have?  and second questions i found two types of combox, BN2000 and BN2010, i think 200 is for E and 2010 for F series or its onle newer and older?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hyri said:


> that is all from factory. i dont know if i want to put combox in this car, but is nice to have that functions, maybe later because it spents some bucks... its somenthin special with that option that i have?  and second questions i found two types of combox, BN2000 and BN2010, i think 200 is for E and 2010 for F series or its onle newer and older?


Your car has BMW Assist (Bluetooth Option 633), and with factory 614, Internet is a paid service though BMW Assist, and is via the car's TCU SIM Card. I think you could just contact BMW Assist, and setup this service.

If you want Internet via Bluetooth though instead, then you need Combox.

Yes, I think that is correct. The Combox differs from Exx and Fxx Chassis, but also within each you have Combox Media and Combox Telematics which also includes BMW Assist.

View attachment Combox Installation Instruction for Exx Series BMW.pdf


----------



## hyri (May 3, 2013)

thank you very much for acknowledgement, because i find two types of combox, and one looking foe f series had a better price  
http://www.ebay.de/itm/BMW-Combox-T...795992565?pt=DE_Autoteile&hash=item565529d5f5

and this 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/BMW-E87-E88-...3235?pt=Freisprechanlagen&hash=item35c63beee3

so i must use the older one or in not depemnds of the type?

thank you very much.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hyri said:


> thank you very much for acknowledgement, because i find two types of combox, and one looking foe f series had a better price
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/BMW-Combox-T...795992565?pt=DE_Autoteile&hash=item565529d5f5
> 
> and this
> ...


Yes, you must use an Exx BN2000 Combox, and within that, you need to decide if you just go with Combox Media or a Combox Telematics. You will need a Combox Telematics version if you want to keep BMW Assist functionality. If not, you can go with Combox Media.


----------



## n9500 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hello,

I'd like to try this out as well.

Here is my factory VO list:

S612A BMW Assist BMW Assist
S614A Internet Vorbereitung Internet, preparations
S615A Erweiterte BMW Online Information Expanded BMW Online Information
S616A BMW Online BMW Online
S620A Spracheingabe Voice control
S633A Vorbereitung Handy Business Preparation, mobile phone, Business
S698A Area-Code 2 für DVD Area-Code 2 for DVD
S6AAA BMW TeleServices BMW TeleServices
S6ABA Steuerung Teleservices Control for Teleservices
S6VCA Steuerung Combox Control for Combox

Now if I understood correctly i dont need a fake VIN and i need to do following steps:

Change VO as follows:

- 612
- 633
+ 644 
+ 6AL

VO CODE HU_CIC
VO CODE CMB_MEDIA

1) Enable Data Transfer Option Under Phone
2) Enable Bluetooth Data Tethering on Phone
3) Under Connected drive; Update services (should show BMW Live and Internet services)
4) Go to BMW Live and Internet and make sure it it working

Are these correct steps in my case ?


Thanks for the help :thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

n9500 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'd like to try this out as well.
> 
> ...


Yes, for factory 614, this looks correct.


----------



## n9500 (Feb 16, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, for factory 614, this looks correct.


tried this now and it doesnt work 

after VO coding i did Update services but after update its not showing Bmw Live and Internet. I noticed that ConnectedDrive is gone from the main menu as well.

Any tips?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

n9500 said:


> tried this now and it doesnt work
> 
> after VO coding i did Update services but after update its not showing Bmw Live and Internet. I noticed that ConnectedDrive is gone from the main menu as well.
> 
> Any tips?


I am pretty sure ConnectedDrive should only show if 6NR is in VO and 9C FSC Code is present in CIC. If yours was showing ConnectedDrive before, that is puzzling. In any event, for Internet / BMW Live, it does not matter if the menu shows BMW Online or Connected Drive.

Go to CIC, and FDL Code the following:

ONLINE_BROWSER = beide_aktiv
ONLINE_BROWSER_LIVE = aktiv


----------



## n9500 (Feb 16, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> I am pretty sure ConnectedDrive should only show if 6NR is in VO and 9C FSC Code is present in CIC. If yours was showing ConnectedDrive before, that is puzzling. In any event, for Internet / BMW Live, it does not matter if the menu shows BMW Online or Connected Drive.
> 
> Go to CIC, and FDL Code the following:
> 
> ...


coding those two Internet and Bmw live became visible, but when i start internet its saying Internet not available in this country.

hmm.. I just went back to my original VO with 612 and 633 and I have ConnectedDrive back. However bmw online is also not working anymore...but maybe it is temporary?

the reason im trying to make this work is because in Germany we have to pay 250e per year for these services, which is rediculos..

thanks for yor help shawn


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

n9500 said:


> coding those two Internet and Bmw live became visible, but when i start internet its saying Internet not available in this country.
> 
> hmm.. I just went back to my original VO with 612 and 633 and I have ConnectedDrive back. However bmw online is also not working anymore...but maybe it is temporary?
> 
> ...


Try setting these two in HU_CIC as well:

ONLINE_SERVICES = aktiv
ONLINE_SERVICES_GLS = aktiv

My experience with then iDrive Menu was as follows:

HU_CIC / 3000 HMI / CONNECTED_DRIVE:

- aktiv = Replaces "BMW Assist" on the main iDrive menu, with "ConnectedDrive", with "BMW Assist" becoming a submenu item of "ConnectedDrive".

HU_CIC / 3003 / ONLINE_BROWSER:

- nur_bmw_online_aktiv = Adds "BMW Online" under ConnectedDrive=>BMW Assist.

- nur_bmw_internet_aktiv = Adds "Internet" under ConnectedDrive=>BMW Assist.

- beide_aktiv = Adds "BMW Online" and "Internet" under ConnectedDrive=>BMW Assist.


----------



## krupel (May 14, 2013)

Hello,

what i have to Code to geht the Browser Running via my iPhone Bluetooth Connection?
I have a German Car and dont Pay for some BMW connected Services, just want to Test the browsing via iPhone.

1. is this possible with my Old f01 (2008)?

2. what do i have to Code?

My SA are:

609, 612, 614, 615, 616, 633, 6AA, 6AB


Thank you for your help :thumbup:


----------



## ins1dez (Feb 21, 2013)

Hello

please PM the VIN for internet also

My car is stuck when I click Update BMW Services

It stays there,nothing happens, what could be the problem?


----------



## kaxasia (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi. Can you send me also fake vin ? best regards


----------



## kaxasia (Jan 11, 2013)

someone have FAKE VIN? or how i can find


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

So, I went and looked through all my old FA's, and found the VIN I used, which is from a Malaysian spec'd F10, which was PM1FP34070C466490.


----------



## Booris (Sep 10, 2013)

Hey shawnsheridan and others! 
Thanks for all info what you provide.

I have germany imported car and i would like to get bmw live+internet work via bluetooth since bmw online and bmw assist is not supported here in Finland and my Germany car wants only use car sim for data transfers

Do you think your method will work in my BMW F07 02/2012?

My car has next factory installed options:
S601A TV-FUNKTION
S609A NAVIGATIONSSYSTEM PROFESSIONAL
S610A HEAD-UP DISPLAY
S612A BMW ASSIST
S614A INTERNET VORBEREITUNG
S615A ERWEITERTE BMW ONLINE INFORMATION
S616A BMW ONLINE	
S620A SPRACHEINGABESYSTEM
S633A HANDY VORB. BUSINESS/BLUETOOTH-SCH.
S677A HIFI SYSTEM PROFESSIONAL
S698A AREA-CODE 2
S6AAA BMW TELESERVICES
S6ABA STEUERUNG TELESERVICES
S6FHA FOND-ENTERTAINMENT PROFESSIONAL
S6FLA USB-AUDIO-SCHNITTSTELLE
S6NFA MUSIC-SCHNITTSTELLE FUER SMARTPHONE
S6NRA APPS
S6VCA STEUERUNG COMBOX

Now if I understood correctly i dont need either a fake VIN and i need to do only following steps:

Change VO as follows:

- 612
- 633
+ 644 
+ 6AL

VO CODE HU_CIC
VO CODE CMB_MEDIA

1) Enable Data Transfer Option Under Phone
2) Enable Bluetooth Data Tethering on Phone
3) Under Connected drive; Update services (should show BMW Live and Internet services)
4) Go to BMW Live and Internet and make sure it it working

Are these correct steps in my case ?


Thanks for the help and keep up good work 
Booris


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Booris said:


> Hey shawnsheridan and others!
> Thanks for all info what you provide.
> 
> I have germany imported car and i would like to get bmw live+internet work via bluetooth since bmw online and bmw assist is not supported here in Finland and my Germany car wants only use car sim for data transfers
> ...


That looks right. Since you have 614 from factory, your own VIN should be fine. But Internet / BMW Live is difficult to get working, and it works for some and not others, so give it a shot and see what you get.


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

Yesterday i found a strange situation into my car BMW services.
Unless i upgraded services status, the car its self made it... Maybe during a BMWLIVE session..
Then now it shows assist services that i needed to disable to have BMWlive working...
I didn't try yet them but now I've bmwlive working and internet not. Internet function now says that my country doesn't have internet services (but they are sold here and until two days ago they worked).
It's a very unstable coding the BMW services session.


----------



## Booris (Sep 10, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> That looks right. Since you have 614 from factory, your own VIN should be fine. But Internet / BMW Live is difficult to get working, and it works for some and not others, so give it a shot and see what you get.


I've played with car now 2 days, but I cant get internet to work. Any I ideas what could be wrong?
BMW live and Internet are both under connected drive. Car updates available services nicely and connects to BMW live with bluetooth through cellphone, but when I start Internet browser it just stays in "starting internet", my phone does not show any hotspot connection and after couple of minutes browser shows same old message "Activate data services for bluetooth or connect to service". 
Looks like car still tries to connect internet with car sim? 
Any idea what could be wrong?

I removed from my VO 633, 612 and added 644,+ 6AL, Coded HU_CIC and CMB_MEDIA.
614, 615 are factory fitted so I didnt change vin.
Is there still some place to look that could stop BT tethering to work with internet? :dunno:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Booris said:


> I've played with car now 2 days, but I cant get internet to work. Any I ideas what could be wrong?
> BMW live and Internet are both under connected drive. Car updates available services nicely and connects to BMW live with bluetooth through cellphone, but when I start Internet browser it just stays in "starting internet", my phone does not show any hotspot connection and after couple of minutes browser shows same old message "Activate data services for bluetooth or connect to service".
> Looks like car still tries to connect internet with car sim?
> Any idea what could be wrong?
> ...


In your FA, what are these set to?

Typschlüssel=????
Zeitkriterium=????


----------



## Booris (Sep 10, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> In your FA, what are these set to?
> 
> Typschlüssel=????
> Zeitkriterium=????


SN81
0911

Car is F007, 612 assist factory fitted, but removed...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Booris said:


> SN81
> 0911
> 
> Car is F007, 612 assist factory fitted, but removed...


Why would your car have both 633 and 612 to begin with? If 633 is present, 612 should not be.

BMW Live I do not think was an option for 0911. Change this date to 0712, and then VO Code CMB_MEDIA and HU_CIC again.


----------



## Booris (Sep 10, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Why would your car have both 633 and 612 to begin with? If 633 is present, 612 should not be.
> 
> BMW Live I do not think was an option for 0911. Change this date to 0712, and then VO Code CMB_MEDIA and HU_CIC again.


Dont know why 612 and 633 together, but seems to be in other cars in forum too.
I have also 616 Bmw online, maybe i have to remove it to test if its problem? 
I tried date change to 0712, but nothing changed. 
Its wierd that it uses tethering to load live and update, but not for browser? 

Its germany car, do u think I should change country (dunno know how)? I think internet through car is only available option in germany.

Is this all what ihave to fdl code or could there be something missing?
HU_CIC:

CONNECTED_DRIVE = aktiv
ONLINE_BROWSER = beide_aktiv
ONLINE_BROWSER_LIVE = aktiv (if also +6AL)
ONLINE_SERVICES = aktiv
ONLINE_SERVICES_GLS = aktiv

CMB_MEDIA:

SIM_ENABLED_MB = csim
DATACOMM_CSIM = aktiv
DUN_PROFILE = aktiv

Thanks again!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Booris said:


> Dont know why 612 and 633 together, but seems to be in other cars in forum too.
> I have also 616 Bmw online, maybe i have to remove it to test if its problem?
> I tried date change to 0712, but nothing changed.
> Its wierd that it uses tethering to load live and update, but not for browser?
> ...


I don't know why you are FDL Coding anything. I wrote VO Code. The only thing FDL Coded is TELEMATIK_VIN, but this does not apply to you as you are not using a Fake VIN as you have factory Option 614. And if you do not VO Code as I wrote, the Zeitkriterium=0712 won't even be used.


----------



## Booris (Sep 10, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> I don't know why you are FDL Coding anything. I wrote VO Code. The only thing FDL Coded is TELEMATIK_VIN, but this does not apply to you as you are not using a Fake VIN as you have factory Option 614. And if you do not VO Code as I wrote, the Zeitkriterium=0712 won't even be used.


Connect => Read FA => Activate FA => Read VCM => Right-Click on HU_CIC (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.
I maybe made mistake here, because i writed new FA to car first and after that coded CMB_MEDIA and HU_CIC? What u think. 
After that values was not what stated here and i FDL coded those to correct ones?

So if i only VO code CMB_MEDIA and HU_CIC, without writing FA to car, will that make difference?
:eeps:

And I changed FA (VO)following Step-By-Step quide by MWPos. Same with date. Do i miss something? :/


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Booris said:


> Connect => Read FA => Activate FA => Read VCM => Right-Click on HU_CIC (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.
> I maybe made mistake here, because i writed new FA to car first and after that coded CMB_MEDIA and HU_CIC? What u think.
> After that values was not what stated here and i FDL coded those to correct ones?
> 
> ...


If you change FA, and wrote FA to car, and then read FA back from car (verify changed FA is present by expanding it and looking at option codes) and then Activated FA and VO Coded (Right-Click on ECU => Code) CMB_MEDIA and HU_CIC, then that it is correct.

But above you wrote you made individual FDL Code changes, not that you VO Coded the two ECU's, so I really don't know what you did.


----------



## Booris (Sep 10, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> If you change FA, and wrote FA to car, and then read FA back from car (verify changed FA is present by expanding it and looking at option codes) and then Activated FA and VO Coded (Right-Click on ECU => Code) CMB_MEDIA and HU_CIC, then that it is correct.
> 
> But above you wrote you made individual FDL Code changes, not that you VO Coded the two ECU's, so I really don't know what you did.


I did what is in red, but most values stayed different than under: 
CONNECTED_DRIVE = aktiv
ONLINE_BROWSER = beide_aktiv
ONLINE_BROWSER_LIVE = aktiv (if also +6AL)
ONLINE_SERVICES = aktiv
ONLINE_SERVICES_GLS = aktiv

CMB_MEDIA:

SIM_ENABLED_MB = csim
DATACOMM_CSIM = aktiv
DUN_PROFILE = aktiv

I was confused, because i thought VO code changes automatically correct Ecu values for written FA(VO). 
So I changed corrected them with FDL. 
I try it once again tomorrow and test what changes and what not. 

Thanks again


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Booris said:


> I did what is in red, but most values stayed different than under:
> CONNECTED_DRIVE = aktiv
> ONLINE_BROWSER = beide_aktiv
> ONLINE_BROWSER_LIVE = aktiv (if also +6AL)
> ...


VO Coding does make all the changes for you, but it is also based on the build date specified in the VO. If you use a build date that precedes the availability of the option code you added, the option code will simply be ignored during VO Coding. You also need to verify that the FA as read back from the car actually contains your VO Option Code changes.


----------



## Booris (Sep 10, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> VO Coding does make all the changes for you, but it is also based on the build date specified in the VO. If you use a build date that precedes the availability to the option code you added, the option code will simply be ignored during VO Coding. You also need to verify that the FA as read back from the car actually contains your VO Option Code changes.


Ok, I try again tomorrow, maybe I ****ed up something after date mod. 
I did verified date from car and it was there, but after trying everything so many times I'm no sure anymore if I did VO code both ecus after that anymore...

I tell results tomorrow

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Booris said:


> Ok, I try again tomorrow, maybe I ****ed up something after date mod.
> I did verified date from car and it was there, but after trying everything so many times I'm no sure anymore if I did VO code both ecus after that anymore...
> 
> I tell results tomorrow
> ...


Ok. Good luck.


----------



## pierreye (Aug 31, 2013)

Recently got a Pre-LCI 528i with NBT unit. I'm having trouble enable BMW Live. My ride come with 6NK with USB and Bluetooth Data (I can enable Data connection under bluetooth). I had FA VO with option 6AL on NBT unit.

Also make changes to below code.
HU_NBT>
3003 > ONLINE_BROWSER = nur_bmw_internet_aktiv
3003 > ONLINE_SERVICES = aktiv
3003 > ONLINE_SERVICES_GLS = nicht_aktiv
3003 > ONLINE_BROWSER_LIVE = aktiv

Although I can see BMW Live under ConnectedDrive menu but it is grey out. Any idea? Do you connect your iPhone using USB cable or Bluetooth for internet access? Had try Bluetooth with Personal Hotspot enable and I can see the Globe icon on IDrive which I assume Data Transfer is enable. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pierreye said:


> Recently got a Pre-LCI 528i with NBT unit. I'm having trouble enable BMW Live. My ride come with 6NK with USB and Bluetooth Data (I can enable Data connection under bluetooth). I had FA VO with option 6AL on NBT unit.
> 
> Also make changes to below code.
> HU_NBT>
> ...


Does Internet and BMW Live show up when you check available services?

Is this NBT Head Unit Factory or Retrofitted?


----------



## pierreye (Aug 31, 2013)

Both Internet and BMW Live show in ConnectedDrive even before check available services (after coding FDL) but BMW Live is grey out. After I check the services, the BMW Live selection still grey out. NBT HU is factory fitted. My I-Step is current showing 07/13.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pierreye said:


> Both Internet and BMW Live show in ConnectedDrive even before check available services (after coding FDL) but BMW Live is grey out. After I check the services, the BMW Live selection still grey out. NBT HU is factory fitted. My I-Step is current showing 07/13.


So, now you have your answer. BMW Live is not available as a service for your car, which means the VIN you have is not authorized BMW Live Portal access.


----------



## pierreye (Aug 31, 2013)

Anyway to bypass that using another VIN?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pierreye said:


> Anyway to bypass that using another VIN?


With CIC, yes. With NBT, no.


----------



## pierreye (Aug 31, 2013)

I see. Thanks for the advice. Looks like I'll take out the internet option from the code.


----------



## Booris (Sep 10, 2013)

Update. F007 
Testing different FA combinations with build date 0712.
Added 6AL, 644, removed 633, 612, 616, VO coded CMB_MEDIA and HU_CIC
Result: connected drive shows internet but no tethering available. No BMW live.
What i understood I dont have to Fdl code BMW live to show after VO code? Am i correct?
Trying other FA combination next...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Booris said:


> Update. F007
> Testing different FA combinations with build date 0712.
> Added 6AL, 644, removed 633, 612, 616, VO coded CMB_MEDIA and HU_CIC
> Result: connected drive shows internet but no tethering available. No BMW live.
> ...


VO coding 6AL with build date of 0712 would not require any additional FDL Coding.


----------



## Jaystyles (Sep 11, 2010)

shawnsheridan,
Do you know any local coders you can recoomend??? Besides going to a indy?? Thanks


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jaystyles said:


> shawnsheridan,
> Do you know any local coders you can recoomend??? Besides going to a indy?? Thanks
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


I think in your area, you could go contact Octopump or DreamCar for normal coding, but they will not be able to code Internet over Bluetooth if that is what you have in mind.


----------



## Booris (Sep 10, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> VO coding 6AL with build date of 0712 would not require any additional FDL Coding.


Update:
I tried next FA combinations (F=factory fitted):
-6AL, 614(F), 615(F), 644, removed 612(F), 616(F), 633(F). Result: internet is shown, no bmwLive, no bmwonline. Internet not using tethering.
-6AL, 614(F), 615(F), 633(F), removed 612(F), 616(F). Result: internet is shown, no bmwLive, no bmwonline. Internet not using tethering.
-6AL, 614(F), 615(F), 644, 616(F), removed 612(F)Result: internet is shown, bmwOnline is shown, no bmwLive. Internet not using tethering. BmwOnline starts to load with tethering but closes/crashes automatically after while. 
All test made with 0712 build date. Service update uses tethering in all cases.

Conclusion so far, no bmwlive shown or internet tethering with with VO coding to F007. :dunno:
There is more combinations to test, ill continue tomorrow.

There must be somewhere some value(s) somewhere, that tell browser what connection to use? Car sim or bluetooth?? Any ideas?
Yesterday i got Bmw live working with original build date when playing with FDL values. Maybe it could be done with FDL.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Booris said:


> Update:
> I tried next FA combinations (F=factory fitted):
> -6AL, 614(F), 615(F), 644, removed 612(F), 616(F), 633(F). Result: internet is shown, no bmwLive, no bmwonline. Internet not using tethering.
> -6AL, 614(F), 615(F), 633(F), removed 612(F), 616(F). Result: internet is shown, no bmwLive, no bmwonline. Internet not using tethering.
> ...


My guess is that the car's country controller code in FA knows BMW Live is not an option for Finland, so adding 6AL and VO Coding is not working.

For Internet & BMW BMW Live to appear, you need only these two FDL Codes:

HU_CIC => ONLINE_BROWSER => nur_bmw_internet_aktiv or beide_aktiv
HU_CIC =>ONLINE_BROWSER_LIVE = aktiv


----------



## Booris (Sep 10, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> My guess is that the car's country controller code in FA knows BMW Live is not an option for Finland, so adding 6AL and VO Coding is not working.
> 
> For Internet & BMW BMW Live to appear, you need only these two FDL Codes:
> 
> ...


Is country controller based to gps or is it just value?
Car is from germany and country version says 801 germany. In germany i think car sim is only possibility to internet. In finland u can order live and use tethering. I wonder if somewhere is value that can disable country checking from country controller.
Is it possible to change country in countrycontroller? Is it just country version in FA?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Booris said:


> Is country controller based to gps or is it just value?
> Car is from germany and country version says 801 germany. In germany i think car sim is only possibility to internet. In finland u can order live and use tethering. I wonder if somewhere is value that can disable country checking from country controller.
> Is it possible to change country in countrycontroller? Is it just country version in FA?


You can remove or change the Country Conroller from FA; however, this is interwoven into so many aspects of the cars coding for multiple ECU's, I would not recommend doing so.


----------



## Booris (Sep 10, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> You can remove or change the Country Conroller from FA; however, this is interwoven into so many aspects of the cars coding for multiple ECU's, I would not recommend doing so.


Ok, thanks.
In Esys there is function "detect changed ecus" have you ever tried is this functional?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Booris said:


> Ok, thanks.
> In Esys there is function "detect changed ecus" have you ever tried is this functional?


I played with it once, but could not figure it out as I did not have a replacement ECU in the car.


----------



## makkievld (Sep 25, 2013)

In my car I already have the options 614 and 615. I can also activate to use data plan from phone. But when I go to internet it says that it's not avaible in my country. What can I do?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

makkievld said:


> In my car I already have the options 614 and 615. I can also activate to use data plan from phone. But when I go to internet it says that it's not avaible in my country. What can I do?


Does your car have factory Telematics (BMW Assist)?


----------



## Booris (Sep 10, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> You can remove or change the Country Conroller from FA; however, this is interwoven into so many aspects of the cars coding for multiple ECU's, I would not recommend doing so.


Is country controller just FA code?

Wondering what is function for next FA Codes? 
S8SCA Telematics access request,country-spec.
L801A NATIONAL VERSION GERMANY
Maybe upper one has something to do with connection method.

There is available 
S8SBA TELEMATICS ACCESS REQUEST,COUNTRY-SPEC.
S8SCA TELEMATICS ACCESS REQUEST,COUNTRY-SPEC.

With win decoder I dont see any countrycontroller code in my FA. (like S8LSA COUNTRY CONTROL, S8LTA etc..)
Have to check from car when i get home?


----------



## makkievld (Sep 25, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Does your car have factory Telematics (BMW Assist)?


Yes it has. This are the options in short.

S612A
BMW Assist
S614A
Internet, preparations
S615A
Expanded BMW Online Information
S616A
BMW Online
S6AAA
BMW TeleServices
S6ABA
Control for Teleservices
S8SCA
Telematics access request,country-spec.


----------



## makkievld (Sep 25, 2013)

makkievld said:


> Yes it has. This are the options in short.
> 
> S612A
> BMW Assist
> ...


Shawn can you help me out please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

makkievld said:


> Shawn can you help me out please?


You have factory Telematics, Option 612 BMW Assist. Bluetooth Data tethering will not work so long as Telematics is enabled. The two can not co-exists.


----------



## makkievld (Sep 25, 2013)

If I understand it correctly. I just need to take 612 out of my FA. 

And than
VO CODE HU_CIC
VO CODE CMB_MEDIA

Is it maybe possible that I PM you my VIN? Than you can maybe tell me what I need to put in my FA. Because as far as I can see I don't need the fake_vin because my car is standard out of the factory with 614 and 615.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

makkievld said:


> If I understand it correctly. I just need to take 612 out of my FA.
> 
> And than
> VO CODE HU_CIC
> ...


In your case, that should be all that is needed.


----------



## makkievld (Sep 25, 2013)

I did that yesterday but it didn't work out. I still got the message not available in your country and homepage currently not available.
Maybe I did something wrong.

I'm curious about:
VO CODE HU_CIC
VO CODE CMB_MEDIA

Because that's what I did. Instead of pressing code fdl I pressed code. I read the whole tread and instructions
about how to VO code. And I understood that I don't have to fdl code any cafd anymore because the VO coding
codes the whole thing. Right now I'm in Germany but bought the car in the Netherlands. I thought that in Germany
BMW live should be working. Can you maybe tell me what I can check in the cafd files that I VO. To see that the VO 
coding worked out?

In this thread I read that you need to change the country to GB in the connected drive menu in the idrive. But I don't
have that showing up. Not under settings of BMW live or Internet.
Now I found somewhere country in one of the cafd. It is now standard on Ece. I could change that to Germany, US,
Austria and a couple more. But not to GB.


----------



## Booris (Sep 10, 2013)

makkievld said:


> I did that yesterday but it didn't work out. I still got the message not available in your country and homepage currently not available.
> Maybe I did something wrong.
> 
> I'm curious about:
> ...


This could be complete bull****, but heres my thoughs. :dunno:

If car is equipped with stock internet and from country where internet or bmwonline/live (live/online are same functions just name changes) are available, but not over bluetooth, then I think it is not possible to make tethering work, no matter how much u change your VO. 
Thats because i suppose car vin is related to these services and is connected to country in bmw server. And it is always checked when u update your services.
I believe that "update services" can even actually automatically change these "coding" parameters if your VIN does not allow tethering, no matter your VO?

I couldnt make bmwonline/live working with VO changes and VO coding, however i made it work with fdlcoding, but it will stop working always if u update services.
I think because bmwonline/live itself does not need activation and it is not checking vin, so it will work if parameters are correct. 
Have to verify these to make sure...

If you want your interent work, i think in every case you need fake vin from country where tethering is allowed and internet does not need activation from bmw server, no matter what. (Not sure is it VO related, or only country)

I have Germany car with all options and I've tried every VO combination, without success.
I just got vin from Swedish car for testing and cmb_media and Hu_cic man files from car where internet works, so need to check them to see if there is something more to notice...

Shawn what u think does this make sense?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Booris said:


> ...
> 
> Shawn what u think does this make sense?


Really, I wish I knew. There is nothing documented, nor anyone I know with knowledge of what exactly are the requirements for and how Internet / BMW Live and how to configure it.

I only know what it took to make it work on mine.

I also know, that in my opinion, both are completely worthless, and I am constantly amazed at the enormous amount of time and effort exhausted over and over again with trying to make it work. I would bet that 90% of the people trying to get it working wouldn't even use it after actually getting it to work.


----------



## Booris (Sep 10, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Really, I wish I knew. There is nothing documented, nor anyone I know with knowledge of what exactly are the requirements for and how Internet / BMW Live and how to configure it.
> 
> I only know what it took to make it work on mine.
> 
> I also know, that in my opinion, both are completely worthless, and I am constantly amazed at the enormous amount of time and effort exhausted over and over again with trying to make it work. I would bet that 90% of the people trying to get it working wouldn't even use it after actually getting it to work.


It think it's "the gadget" that is nice to show to friends and tell "looook, I have internet in my car", so thats why everybody wants it.  
Like cellphones when they got internet. It was cool to show friends "Check this out, I have internet in my phone" no matter it was complete useless... :thumbup:

Other thing is that when internet is available in menu, in your used or export car, but complete useless (contract ended/not available in your country), there is huge desire to make it work... Just because its there...


----------



## makkievld (Sep 25, 2013)

Booris said:


> This could be complete bull****, but heres my thoughs. :dunno:
> 
> If car is equipped with stock internet and from country where internet or bmwonline/live (live/online are same functions just name changes) are available, but not over bluetooth, then I think it is not possible to make tethering work, no matter how much u change your VO.
> Thats because i suppose car vin is related to these services and is connected to country in bmw server. And it is always checked when u update your services.
> ...


Thanks for your answer. It's getting a little bit clearer. If I would have a vin from another country with BMW live. I could always try if that would work.


----------



## Booris (Sep 10, 2013)

makkievld said:


> Thanks for your answer. It's getting a little bit clearer. If I would have a vin from another country with BMW live. I could always try if that would work.


If you want to make BMWlive/BMWonline work, i think you *dont* need fake vin.
I got it working just playing with FDL-coding. (germany car)

If you want *working Internet*, then i think you need fake vin from country where tethering is allowed.
Thats my theory and I try to verify it tomorrow with some tests.

Allowed countries for tethering, what i know for sure:
-Sweden
-Spain
-Suisse
-Russia
-Nederland
-Australia
-Belgium


----------



## makkievld (Sep 25, 2013)

Booris said:


> If you want to make BMWlive/BMWonline work, i think you *dont* need fake vin.
> I got it working just playing with FDL-coding. (germany car)
> 
> If you want *working Internet*, then i think you need fake vin from country where tethering is allowed.
> ...


Internet I don't really need. But BMW live/online would be nice. I bought my car in the Netherlands but at the moment I'm in Germany for some time. If you could keep me inform it would be nice. If you want me to test something just ask and I will try as good as I can.


----------



## makkievld (Sep 25, 2013)

Booris said:


> If you want to make BMWlive/BMWonline work, i think you *dont* need fake vin.
> I got it working just playing with FDL-coding. (germany car)
> 
> If you want *working Internet*, then i think you need fake vin from country where tethering is allowed.
> ...


What did you change with fdl coding to make it work? Than I will try those settings.


----------



## Booris (Sep 10, 2013)

makkievld said:


> What did you change with fdl coding to make it work? Than I will try those settings.


Is your from Germany? What screen message when you try to start online?
Can you list your factory options?


----------



## makkievld (Sep 25, 2013)

Booris said:


> Is your from Germany? What screen message when you try to start online?
> Can you list your factory options?


PM sent


----------



## Simennzz (Oct 13, 2013)

I've read through the entire thread, but is still confused, so im sorry if this has been answered before.

I'm new to coding, im gonna try through E-sys tomorrow for my first time, to do some minor changes (This seems pretty easy using the f10 cheat sheet and E-sys tutorial pdf found on official F10 coding thread), but I also want to activate BMW Internet / Live.

My car was bought in Germany, but I imported it to Norway, and Internet and Live is not working now.

6AA BMW TELESERVICES 
6AB CONTROL TELESERVICES 
6NF EXT.CON.OF THE MUSIC PLAY.I.MOBILPH 
6NL CONNECT. BLUETOOTH A.USB DEVICES IN 
6NR APPS 
6VA CIC CONTROL 
6WA INSTRUMENT CLUSTER W. EXTENDED CONT 
609 NAVIGATION SYSTEM PROFESSIONAL 
610 HEAD UP DISPLAY 
612 BMW ASSIST 
614 INTERNET PREPARATION 
615 EXTENDED BMW ONLINE INFORMATION 
616 BMW ONLINE 
654 DAB TUNER 
677 HIFI SYSTEM PROFESSIONAL 
698 AREA-CODE 2 

Could I have a small tutorial on what to do? 
I have E-sys 3.18.4 with the F10 PSdZ data. 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Simennzz said:


> I've read through the entire thread, but is still confused, so im sorry if this has been answered before.
> 
> I'm new to coding, im gonna try through E-sys tomorrow for my first time, to do some minor changes (This seems pretty easy using the f10 cheat sheet and E-sys tutorial pdf found on official F10 coding thread), but I also want to activate BMW Internet / Live.
> 
> ...


Getting Internet / BMW Live to work is difficult. You can get an idea of what is involved, and what I had to do to make it work on a U.S. spec'd F10 here:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7091176&postcount=70

If your F10 was last Dealer programmed with > ISTA/P 48.3, you will need new E-Sys with Patch / Token, and PSdZData.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Edit:

My solution for European F1x with BMW Assist:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=749260


----------



## makkievld (Sep 25, 2013)

ap90500 said:


> Hello. I am writing from Finland and I have a F11 (build date 10/26/2011) bought from Germany. Did some coding today and managed to get both Bmw live and internet work through bluetooth tethering.
> 
> Car specs:
> 
> ...


Today I fdl code: 
CONNECTED_DRIVE -> aktiv
ONLINE_BROWSER_LIVE -> aktiv
ONLINE_BROWSER -> nur_bmw_internet_aktiv
ONLINE_SERVICES -> nicht_aktiv
ONLINE_SERVICES_GLS -> nicht_aktiv
DUN_PROFILE -> aktiv
PAN_PROFILE -> aktiv
BT_DATA_SERVICE -> aktiv

With me its still not working. I'm afraid that I updated services one time before already. And that it remembers the settings. Because I keep getting the message "it's not available in your country" or "can't find the homepage try again later"

Is their maybe a way that I can reset the update services? I was thinking maybe when I 
VO CODE HU_CIC
VO CODE CMB_MEDIA
everything will be back like it's from the factory. What do you guys think?

Or could it be because I'm using E-sys 3.23.4 with the newest Pszdata?


----------



## Booris (Sep 10, 2013)

ap90500 said:


> Bluetooth tethering on from mobile (Samsung galaxy s-2) and hit live -> service not available atm, please try again later or something like that. Same for internet. At this point I gave up and coded some other features (DVD in motion, tailgate open from footwell button, door opening does not interrupt automatic window closing). Then I started to drive back home and tried Live for one more time and this time it worked! After configuring live I fired up the internet and it worked as well. I did not update services after FLD coding.


This was same in my case. It took one day before Bmwonline started to work. However I didnt FDL code Bmwlive, so my services are working under Bmwonline. I couldnt get internet to work over tethering, but maybe I have to try with your settings again. 
VO coding didnt do anything in my case either, car is from germany too. :thumbup:


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Edit:

My solution for European F1x with BMW Assist
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=749260


----------



## vithy (Apr 8, 2013)

for those who have NBT only with 51.2 or even 52.1, have you tried the following method? after I updated my NBT to 51.2 I lost BMW Live/Online and Browser. But I was able to get it going with this method. I have tried this on another car with NBT and it works too. I think VIN is the key to get BMW Live/Browser working.

I think it's the same with Wifi, it requires that special VIN with Wifi option to get it going.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8260015&postcount=104

Give it a try and see.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Yes VIN is the key and that one you used is from a car delivered to country which has no BMW assist service available. It was a few months ago when I played with CIC+live+internet and tested different VINs. If I remember correctly, only the fact that it came from non-assist country mattered, not original option codes for fake vin.


----------



## vithy (Apr 8, 2013)

That makes sense. I'm guessing that would also be the case for Wifi?



ap90500 said:


> Yes VIN is the key and that one you used is from a car delivered to country which has no BMW assist service available. It was a few months ago when I played with CIC+live+internet and tested different VINs. If I remember correctly, only the fact that it came from non-assist country mattered, not original option codes for fake vin.


----------



## maszika (Mar 29, 2014)

OK. My problem is other...
I bought a 11 month old car in Germany. I use the car in Hungary. ( in Hungary cannot make a connected drive account )
My car is under Warranty, and the car without any modification have BMW Online and Internet working in Hungary. ( not via TCB P-SIM, but with my Phone tethering )
But after update i have lost the Online features.
This is not my problem, i dont want use a fake vin for this feature.
I want the features, what at a buy the car is working without problem.
BMW Online is free for 3 years from build date in EU.
This is a bug in NBT software ( or in Backend servers ) for cars with build date from 07/12 to 07/13. With SWFL for NBT from 07/13 the Connecteddrive services will displayed not only via coding, for display the menus need the souccesfully Provisioning.
The provisioning service function is implemented in NBT/TCB programming from 07/13. ( ISTA/P too )
BUT, for car from build date 07/13 all coded services activated on BMW backend server. ( even if no active user account registered ). For car pre LCI this is activated only, when the car have active account for services. ( you can test it via "BMW Connecteddrive Service Cockpit" in ASAP menu )
We make a PuMA case for my car, and the following procedure was recommended from BMW FIZ EI-64 Abteilung:

The first was: Restore the original VO ( without 5AD ), and code the whole car. ( no soucces )
The second was: Make a min. 60 min battery reset ( no soucces )
The third was: change the TCB unit under warranty ( no soucces, but not activated yet )

My new TCB at this time not activated. ( Tool32, infospeicher, SIM nicht aktiviert )
We wait for activate from munich.
The ASAP "Connecteddrive Service Cockpit" for my VIN show now the old SIM ID. (ICC-ID)

Next week we wait for the next step...



vithy said:


> for those who have NBT only with 51.2 or even 52.1, have you tried the following method? after I updated my NBT to 51.2 I lost BMW Live/Online and Browser. But I was able to get it going with this method. I have tried this on another car with NBT and it works too. I think VIN is the key to get BMW Live/Browser working.
> 
> I think it's the same with Wifi, it requires that special VIN with Wifi option to get it going.
> 
> ...


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

vithy said:


> That makes sense. I'm guessing that would also be the case for Wifi?


I don't know.


----------



## sbc55 (Jun 24, 2013)

maszika said:


> The third was: change the TCB unit under warranty ( no soucces, but not activated yet )
> 
> My new TCB at this time not activated. ( Tool32, infospeicher, SIM nicht aktiviert )
> We wait for activate from munich.
> ...


Do you happen to know where is the TCB and how much to change that? Thanks.


----------



## maszika (Mar 29, 2014)

For me is changed via Warranty.



sbc55 said:


> Do you happen to know where is the TCB and how much to change that? Thanks.


----------



## maszika (Mar 29, 2014)

Hi,

My car is on ISTA/P V52.2.
I can not code my NBT with modified VIN. When i change the VIN in my VO, and after code the NBT unit ( or FDL code it ), the code process brake with error. The following error displayed in log:

Service WDBI_CPS (WriteDataByIdentifier Codierpruefstempel) returned a negative response with response code: requestOutOfRange; HU_NBT_63_D_CAN

The VIN with FSC extended i can modified. But at coding i have CPS write error.



vithy said:


> for those who have NBT only with 51.2 or even 52.1, have you tried the following method? after I updated my NBT to 51.2 I lost BMW Live/Online and Browser. But I was able to get it going with this method. I have tried this on another car with NBT and it works too. I think VIN is the key to get BMW Live/Browser working.
> 
> I think it's the same with Wifi, it requires that special VIN with Wifi option to get it going.
> 
> ...


----------



## Timur (Dec 30, 2013)

maszika said:


> Hi,
> 
> My car is on ISTA/P V52.2.
> I can not code my NBT with modified VIN. When i change the VIN in my VO, and after code the NBT unit ( or FDL code it ), the code process brake with error. The following error displayed in log:
> ...


I have same problem. I can not code NBT with fake VIN  My car is on 51.1


----------



## sbc55 (Jun 24, 2013)

maszika said:


> OK. My problem is other...
> The third was: change the TCB unit under warranty ( no soucces, but not activated yet )
> 
> My new TCB at this time not activated. ( Tool32, infospeicher, SIM nicht aktiviert )
> ...


Hi Maszika,

is your BMW online/internet problem solved?


----------



## aRiesy (May 27, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> First you must code CMB_MEDIA / TELEMATIK_VIN = Coding VIN using your real FA VIN. Then, open your FA up in the FA-Editor, change the VIN, Caluclate FP just to make sure there are no problems with it, and then save the FA with a new name, i.e. FA_VIN_FAKE. Lastly, go to the coding module, and under Vehicle Order load your new FA_VIN_FAKE, activate FA, and then FDL code CMB_MEDIA. Lastly, read CMB_MEDIA coding data, and verify the new VIN in brackets. In the attached picture, you can see my Combox and Head Unit are showing two different VIN's.
> 
> Afterwards, either shut down E-Sys, or load your original FA back and activate it before coding anything else. DO NOT code anything else with this FA, and DO NOT write this FA to the car.


After spending hours on this I figured I should just ask... and sorry if you have answered this million times. These are my understanding/confusions of the steps to be performed. Would really appreciate if you could give me a hand clarifying them.

Step 1. Code CMB_MEDIA / TELEMATIK_VIN = Coding VIN using FA VIN.
This is default so I assume nothing needs to be done?

Step 2. Open FA up in the FA-Editor, change the VIN, Caluclate FP
Where should I go for changing the VIN in the FA Editor?
Please excuse my ignorance but I can't seem to find a place to do so.

Step 3. Save the FA to a new name

Step 4. Go to Comfort mode and load the saved FA under Vehicle Order

Step 5. Activate FA and FDL code CMB_MEDIA
The FDL code option is not available under CMB_MEDIA?

Step 6. Load original FA and active the original FA
(I am not sure if I activated the original FA but I now seem to have lost some settings that I didn't modify)

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

*Step 1. Code CMB_MEDIA / TELEMATIK_VIN = Coding VIN using FA VIN.*
_This is default so I assume nothing needs to be done?_
No, it is not the default. The default is Most Bus.

*Step 2. Open FA up in the FA-Editor, change the VIN, Caluclate FP*
_Where should I go for changing the VIN in the FA Editor?
Please excuse my ignorance but I can't seem to find a place to do so._
I think you do not look very hard for it, because it is easily findable:
FA => FZAuftrag => Header => Vinlong=xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

*Step 5. Activate FA and FDL code CMB_MEDIA*
_The FDL code option is not available under CMB_MEDIA?_
Select the CAFD under CMB_MEDIA, not the ECU itself.

*Step 6. Load original FA and active the original FA*
_(I am not sure if I activated the original FA but I now seem to have lost some settings that I didn't modify)_
I have no way of knowing what it is you did.


----------



## aRiesy (May 27, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> *Step 1. Code CMB_MEDIA / TELEMATIK_VIN = Coding VIN using FA VIN.*
> _This is default so I assume nothing needs to be done?_
> No, it is not the default. The default is Most Bus.
> 
> ...


Followed this and read the coding data for CMB_MEDIA & HU_CIC.
Confirmed CMB_MEDIA uses the fake VIN and HU_CIC uses the original VIN

Enabled bluetooth on the car and phone.
Confirmed the phone is able to stream audio via bluetooth

The "Update BMW Service" option is greyed out under ConnectedDrive 2nd layer menu
BMW Online is also greyed out.

Have I missed anything else?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

It's hard to say. The process is complicated, and if it is not followed exactly as written in my Post #70, it won't work.


----------



## aRiesy (May 27, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> It's hard to say. The process is complicated, and if it is not followed exactly as written in my Post #70, it won't work.


I did follow both #70 and #45

Do I need to apply anything to the car after doing all the changes?
Usually the head unit would restart after applying changes but the head unit stayed on throughout the process.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Your Head Unit should restart each time it is Coded. If your's didn't, then you are not doing something right.

When coding Combox though, you wont notice anything.


----------



## aRiesy (May 27, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Your Head Unit should restart each time it is Coded. If your's didn't, then you are not doing something right.
> 
> When coding Combox though, you wont notice anything.


So in the final step of "FDL CODE CMB_MEDIA" I should not see the head unit restarting?

What would you recommend me to clear if I were to revert and try again?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

That is correct.

VO Code both Combox and Head Unit with factory FA to reset them, and try again.


----------



## aRiesy (May 27, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> That is correct.
> 
> VO Code both Combox and Head Unit with factory FA to reset them, and try again.


Still no go..... Showing BMW Live and Internet options under ConnectedDrive but greyed out while bluetooth is working and personal hotspot is enabled on iPhone....


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

It can take up to 24 hours before it starts working.


----------



## inedit13 (Feb 3, 2015)

WBA1C91030J196084 this is my VIN . Can u look on vin decoder and tell me if i have the internet module , and if i have wich one is it? Because i have a friend with a f30 and he ask me if i can enable internet on his car.So where i have to look ?Thank you


----------



## Ronnocod (Dec 23, 2014)

Hi Guys, thought I'd give this a try in my UK F12. However,I have the following factory services included:

6AA BMW TELESERVICES 

6AB CONTROL TELESERVICES 

6FL USB-/AUDIO INTERFACE 

6NF EXT.CON.OF THE MUSIC PLAY.I.MOBILPH 

6VC CONTROL COMBOX 

609 NAVIGATION SYSTEM PROFESSIONAL 

610 HEAD UP DISPLAY 

612 BMW ASSIST 

614 INTERNET PREPARATION 

615 EXTENDED BMW ONLINE INFORMATION 

616 BMW ONLINE 

620 VOICE INPUT SYSTEM 

633 PREP.MOB. PH. BUSINESS BLUET.INTERF. 

654 DAB TUNER 

677 HIFI SYSTEM PROFESSIONAL 

698 AREA-CODE 2 

As I already have options 614/615 do I still need a fake VIN? If so, where can I obtain an appropriate one from? Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ronnocod said:


> Hi Guys, thought I'd give this a try in my UK F12. However,I have the following factory services included:
> ...
> As I already have options 614/615 do I still need a fake VIN? If so, where can I obtain an appropriate one from? Thanks.


No. You do not need fake VIN.


----------



## Ronnocod (Dec 23, 2014)

Thanks Shawn.
So I believe all I need to do is follow the instructions but not the part that changes the VIN. That would be:
Change VO as follows:

- 612 (or 633 or 639 if present)
Ensure VO includes (add if missing)
+ 644 
+ 614 
+ 615 
+ 6AL
+ 6AB 

VO CODE HU_CIC
VO CODE CMB_MEDIA
1) Enable Data Transfer Option Under Phone
2) Enable Bluetooth Data Tethering on Phone
3) Under Connected drive; Update services (should show BMW Live and Internet services)
4) Go to BMW Live and Internet and make sure it it working

Am I missing anything? Many thanks again.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

No, that should be it. The services can take up to 24 hours for the car to be provisioned, so after coding, give it some time.


----------



## inedit13 (Feb 3, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> No, that should be it. The services can take up to 24 hours for the car to be provisioned, so after coding, give it some time.


i have a problem... after i add

- 612 (or 633 or 639 if present)
+ 644 
+ 614 (Required but already present)
+ 615 
+ 6AL
+ 6AB

( i don t have 612 so i don t have to delete ) in alphabetical order , i press to save it. when i press CALCULATE FP i have this error . i think i don t need to add all of that module ( 644 , 615 .... )


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

inedit13 said:


> i have a problem... after i add
> 
> - 612 (or 633 or 639 if present)
> + 644
> ...


What Head Unit do you have, and what is your factory Bluetooth Option Code?


----------



## inedit13 (Feb 3, 2015)

UPDATE : 


I HAVE DONE THIS CHANGES IN HU_CIC ( PICTURES): 

I SEARCH IN HU_CIC and where i saw internet i activate it:


----------



## inedit13 (Feb 3, 2015)

when i press INTERNET - i get this message (1 pic ) when i press bmw online i get the 2 pic


----------



## inedit13 (Feb 3, 2015)

2) Enable Bluetooth Data Tethering on Phone -------I HAVEN T DONE THAT - i m goin right now....


UPDATE :

IF I PRESS BMW LIVE - pic 1
IF I PRESS INTERNET - pic 2


----------



## Ronnocod (Dec 23, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> No, that should be it. The services can take up to 24 hours for the car to be provisioned, so after coding, give it some time.


Hi, I have changed the FA VO and VO coded HU-CIC but I seem to somehow have lost my CMB_Media CAFD file. I can see how to reload it but I do not have the latest version for my iLevel, F010-14-07-504. Can I use the latest version available and then VO code?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ronnocod said:


> Hi, I have changed the FA VO and VO coded HU-CIC but I seem to somehow have lost my CMB_Media CAFD file. I can see how to reload it but I do not have the latest version for my iLevel, F010-14-07-504. Can I use the latest version available and then VO code?


Just use Detect CAFD for SWE, and pick CAFD from latest I-Level displayed, and then VO Code CMB_MEDIA. If it works, you are fine. If not, you need missing CAFD.


----------



## Ronnocod (Dec 23, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Just use Detect CAFD for SWE, and pick CAFD from latest I-Level displayed, and then VO Code CMB_MEDIA. If it works, you are fine. If not, you need missing CAFD.


Okay, thanks, that seems to have worked okay. CMB_Media CAFD now back.

Am I supposed to see the BMW Live and Internet options now (I don't see them) or do I need to wait? When I go to BMW Services; Service Status, the Update BMW Services option is greyed out. Again, do I need to wait or is something not quite right. Thanks again.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ronnocod said:


> Okay, thanks, that seems to have worked okay. CMB_Media CAFD now back.
> 
> Am I supposed to see the BMW Live and Internet options now (I don't see them) or do I need to wait? When I go to BMW Services; Service Status, the Update BMW Services option is greyed out. Again, do I need to wait or is something not quite right. Thanks again.


I don't recall. I did this and posted on it 2-1/2 years ago.


----------



## Ronnocod (Dec 23, 2014)

Shawn, that's okay, understood. Thanks anyway. Perhaps someone else who has done this mode recently can advise.


----------



## Ronnocod (Dec 23, 2014)

Okay, so after leaving for a while I still had no Connected Drive/Internet, even after updating BMW Services.
So having perused a few other posts I then decided to FDL code HU_CIC as follows ( I left the VO changes in place):
CONNECTED_DRIVE -> aktiv
ONLINE_BROWSER -> nur_bmw_internet_aktiv
ONLINE_BROWSER_LIVE -> aktiv
ONLINE_SERVICES -> nicht_aktiv
ONLINE_SERVICES_GLS -> nicht_aktiv
DUN_PROFILE -> aktiv
PAN_PROFILE -> aktiv
BT_DATA_SERVICE -> aktiv

I shutdown and waited 5 minutes, started ignition and checked iDrive. I found that Connected Drive/Internet/BMW Live were now showing. However Internet and BMW Live did not work.

I then updated BMW services from iDrive, shut down and came back 30 minutes later. This time Internet worked but BMW Live still didn’t work. At this point I took a break. I did some more research and had planned to make further changes to make BMW Live work. However, on checking BMW Live the following day it was working fully, so no further changes were necessary.

I don’t know why these parameters worked or whether all of the changes were necessary. I was just following threads submitted by others, however it worked for me. So thanks to those who submitted the earlier threads. My car is a UK spec F12.


----------



## guruhe (Sep 2, 2014)

I will read these informatión, I've similar problems


----------



## masa52 (Mar 1, 2012)

Guys what can cause issues with stating Live and Internet 
Before everything was spot on working fine but one day suddenly live and internet stop working 
Tried every possible option add remove restore to working condition but when pressing Live or Internet, System will starting but after 5-10 minutes error come up saying that it cant connect it up
Updating Services working fine but also take a bit long to update, earlier was faster 
I note that cic and cmb its correctly coded

thanks for any suggestions


----------



## masa52 (Mar 1, 2012)

Guys what can cause issues with stating Live and Internet 
Before everything was spot on working fine but one day suddenly live and internet stop working 
Tried every possible option add remove restore to working condition but when pressing Live or Internet, System will starting but after 5-10 minutes error come up saying that it cant connect it up
Updating Services working fine but also take a bit long to update, earlier was faster 
I note that cic and cmb its correctly coded

thanks for any suggestions


----------



## mscalissi (Feb 6, 2013)

*LIVE and Internet*

BMW Server is out of service now...maybe we need to wait a few days to have it work back...


----------



## Bunker37 (Apr 26, 2015)

Fake vin is very necessary when your own vin had 612 and 633. I removed 612 Assist and had already 614 and 615 but live die not work because my vin was registered @ bmw to use the sim for Assist so bluetooth was never going to work. After replacing the vin, everything started working


----------



## masa52 (Mar 1, 2012)

have factory in my car 612 and 633 and live working fine only have to code fake vin to run internet


----------



## Bunker37 (Apr 26, 2015)

Seems everybody has his own story than.
I read that 612 HAD to be removed and so I did.
Internet worked fine only after the fake vin but live still didn't until I removed 6AL. I bet that was because my fake vin did not have 6AL and so the BMW server didn't pick it up. So I would probably suggest as you do once you get a fake vin that contains 614, 615 and 6AL. You probably use such a VIN and therefore also had to add 6AL which I probably enabled by FDL coding the correct properties. But interestingly you didn't change 633 for 644. If you would be willing to share your VIN with me (PM), I could try to use my correct FA with 612, 614, 615 and 633 while adding 6AL and have everything stock again but with the goodies


----------



## Bunker37 (Apr 26, 2015)

Can you also read your email? I guess after removing 612 I don't see the option for "messages" (email) anymore. I you do see it, does it work without having a payed for Assist registration?


----------



## masa52 (Mar 1, 2012)

strange that live working without 6AL, but maybe don't need to be in VO just has to be coded FDL CIC to run this service 
exactly as you said everybody has his own story I've spend a lot of time changing options and coding the car,always was something wrong one option working another stopped
Some options cant coexist with another this cause issue with connection 
Now finished playing wit this as live and internet working fine 
just cant back to live google POI search, what is strange few times this options was active don't have clue why sometimes is on sometimes not


----------



## Bunker37 (Apr 26, 2015)

Well, I did not recode CIC after removing 6AL so that is why. Next week I Will be adding 601 (TV) and I have To recode CIC so I probably better also add 6AL again but leave the combox alone. Unless I find a fake vin that has 6AL as well.


----------



## michousa04 (Mar 18, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> For writing a VIN to the Combox in E-Sys, I figured that out, and it is very simple:
> 
> So simple in fact, that I am mad I spent so much damn time in Tool32, CMEDIA.prg and E-Sys trying to figure it out.
> 
> ...


hi i have factory option 615 only . this will work ? thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

michousa04 said:


> hi i have factory option 615 only . this will work ? thanks


It can work in any CIC.


----------



## Thang (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi
I have Navigation system Business S606A,S612A,S615A,S616A,S633A
Is it possible to encode the BMW LIVE ?
Thanks


----------



## Thang (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi
I have Navigation system Business S606A,S612A,S615A,S616A,S633A
Is it possible to encode the BMW LIVE ?
Thanks


----------



## Riss (Aug 3, 2013)

I am lost on faking VIN. I got no 614 or 616 BMW assist.
Enabled Online service, browser, browser live, bt data service, dun profiles. 
Dont understand how to do that VIN faking. 
Help please with one guide from Begging to the end, i am getting confused searching through pages with bits of info. 

Shawn I PM you, maybe you can help please?

thanks

What I Got :
S609A
Navigationssystem Professional	Navigation system Professional
S610A
Head-Up Display	Head-up display
S615A
Erweiterte BMW Online Information	Expanded BMW Online Information
S620A
Spracheingabe	Voice control
S639A
Vorbereitung Handy komplett USA/CDN	Preparation f mobile phone cpl. USA/CDN
S655A
Satellitentuner	Satellite tuner
S677A
HiFi System Professional DSP	HiFi System Professional DSP
S697A
Area-Code 1 für DVD	Area-Code 1 for DVD
S6AAA
BMW TeleServices	BMW TeleServices
S6ABA
Steuerung Teleservices	Control for Teleservices
S6FLA
USB-/Audio-Schnittstelle	USB/Audio interface
S6NFA
Musik-Schnittstelle für Smartphone	Music interface for Smartphone
S6NRA
Apps	Apps
S6UHA
Traffic Information	Traffic Information
S6VAA
CIC-Zusteuerung	CIC-Zusteuerung
S6VCA
Steuerung Combox	Control for Combox
S6WAA
Instrumentenkombi mit erweitertem Umfang	Instrument cluster, expanded equipment
S6WAA
Instrumentenkombi mit erweitertem Umfang	Instrument cluster, expanded equipment


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Riss said:


> I am lost on faking VIN. I got no 614 or 616 BMW assist.
> Enabled Online service, browser, browser live, bt data service, dun profiles.
> Dont understand how to do that VIN faking.
> Help please with one guide from Begging to the end, i am getting confused searching through pages with bits of info.
> ...


I replied to your PM.

What you ask for is my Post #70:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7091176&postcount=70


----------



## Riss (Aug 3, 2013)

i did all that but it still says " Please enable bluetooth data transfer"
One thing i dont have is "Update Services" menu, where is that located?



shawnsheridan said:


> I replied to your PM.
> 
> What you ask for is my Post #70:
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7091176&postcount=70


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Riss said:


> i did all that but it still says " Please enable bluetooth data transfer"
> One thing i dont have is "Update Services" menu, where is that located?


VO Coding should have set DUN_PROFILE = aktiv, which is the bluetooth data transfer.

Update Services should be option under Connected Drive menu.


----------



## Riss (Aug 3, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Update Services should be option under Connected Drive menu.


I checked , I don't have it. Is it something I need to enable ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Riss said:


> I checked , I don't have it. Is it something I need to enable ?


Not that I am aware of.


----------



## Rieger (Jun 21, 2015)

Try 633 FA
I disable 633 in FA and conectdrive menu Out.

When enable 633 i have menu conectdrive.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riss (Aug 3, 2013)

I ask politely someone that could please help me and write exact steps on getting internet working in my car please. This is my VIN: C814323, based on installed options what FA modification I need? like what to remove and what to add? :eeps:

Shawn on your guides you use VO instead of FA & something else was different.
I am confused on the part where it says to change VIN, where does it go? and after i click save and back button what to do with VO CODE HU_CIC & CMB_Media - right click and hit code or Read first and than use right menu to push it? 
And on FDL CODE CMB_MEDIA: - TELEMATIK_VIN = Coding_VIN i do code fdl but why do I have to code fdl again with modified VIN ? wasn't this step the same?
Totally confused on that part. 

I have all services listed but keeps saying please enable data on you phone. 

Could it be Verizon ? Can anyone confirm Verizon Bluetooth tethering maybe?

If someone could rewrite the guide please with what to click, general terms are confusing it will be very helpful for others and I assume will be asking less questions :rofl:
I attached pictures with my iDrive menu, I got no BMW Assist based on my VIN but for some reason it shows grayed out in that menu. I do have SOS button, not sure if that is supposed to be part of the Assist package. I hope these words make sense.
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I did my best to provide Step-by-Step instructions as to what to do, while keeping it as simple and clear as possible. As long as someone understands how to Change FA, VO Code, and FDL Code, they should be able to successfully follow the steps one-by-one.

With regard to VIN, and where it goes, it references back to my earlier Post #45, which states _"open your FA up in the FA-Editor, change the VIN_". I am not sure what is not clear about this, but here is a picture if you can't find VIN in FA:










The first time you FDL Code TELEMATIK_VIN = Coding_VIN, FA has original car VIN. It must because the FDL Code by default makes Combox take VIN from MOST bus, and if FA has different VIN at that time, it will error and fail to code. Only after you first FDL Code TELEMATIK_VIN to change it to use Coding VIN instead of Most VIN can you then FDL Code it a second time with Fake VIN in FA.

Verizon is no problem. That is my carrier as well.

Not to discourage you, but just so you know, you may exhaust great effort in getting this working only to be hugely disappointing as I was after seeing what you get. I disabled mine only 2 days after getting it to work for the following reasons I stated in same thread: 

No Internet-In-Motion
Speed - One, I am on a Verizon 3G Corporate Blackberry as they do not offer a 4G Blackberry. Two, the CPU in the CIC is just plain slow. Maybe with a 4G phone and the new upgraded HU_NBT Head Unit, the speed will be better.
Browser - The CIC uses some flavor of Firefox 3.5, and there is no support for Flash, Java, or Silverlight, etc. (e.g. No NFL.com football game animation )
Input - iDrive Controller scrolling through the alphabet one character at a time to enter URL's or fill in User Name or Password fields is painful.
Loosing Google - Send-To functionality, which is part of BMW Assist.


----------



## Riss (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks for replying Shawn.
After reading this I think I missed the step for the VO coding. I checked the pdf on how to VO Code and i see step 9 says about write FA FP in VCM master tab. I don't think I did that. The way i remember I did was after modifying SALAPA Element I was clicking save and back and do the FDL parts. 
Could that be the reason?


----------



## tavitirca (May 3, 2016)

Hello shawn,

What about my car? What i need to do to make internet to work? What about playing movies? It is possible?
S6VCA Control, Combox (STEUERUNG COMBOX) **OPTION**
S609A Navigation system Professional (NAVIGATIONSSYSTEM PROFESSIONAL) **OPTION**
S614A Internet preparation (INTERNET VORBEREITUNG) **OPTION** 
S615A Extended BMW Online Information (ERWEITERTE BMW ONLINE INFORMATION) **OPTION** 
S616A BMW Online (BMW ONLINE) **OPTION** 
S620A Voice control (SPRACHEINGABESYSTEM) **OPTION**
S633A Preparation, mobile phone, Business (HANDY VORB. BUSINESS/BLUETOOTH-SCH.) **OPTION**
S698A Area-Code 2 for DVD (AREA-CODE 2) **OPTION**
S761A Individual sunshade glazing (INDIVIDUAL SONNENSCHUTZVERGLASUNG) **OPTION** S8SCA Telematics access request,country-spec. (LAENDERSPEZ. TELESERVICEFREISCH.) **OPTION**
Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tavitirca said:


> Hello shawn,
> 
> What about my car? What i need to do to make internet to work? What about playing movies? It is possible?
> S6VCA Control, Combox (STEUERUNG COMBOX) **OPTION**
> ...


You have Internet from factory:

S614A Internet preparation (INTERNET VORBEREITUNG) **OPTION**

You should not need to do anything,

USB Movie Playback is possible with NBT Head Unit. I have no way to determine what Head Unit you have.


----------



## tavitirca (May 3, 2016)

Thank you for your answer and sorry because i forgot to mention that when i am trying to connect to internet via bluetooth tehering i got "internet not available in this country" message (i am from Roumania). I sent to you PM with pdf file with car options. The car is bought from Netherlands.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tavitirca said:


> Thank you for your answer and sorry because i forgot to mention that when i am trying to connect to internet via bluetooth tehering i got "internet not available in this country" message (i am from Roumania). I sent to you PM with pdf file with car options. The car is bought from Netherlands.


You can only get Internet via Car SIM Card as you have now, or via Mobile Phone SIM Card. It is one or the other, but not both. To get it via Mobile SIM Card would require disabling all Telematics.


----------



## tavitirca (May 3, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> You can only get Internet via Car SIM Card as you have now, or via Mobile Phone SIM Card. It is one or the other, but not both. To get it via Mobile SIM Card would require disabling all Telematics.


Ok. And can you give me some details, please, about how to do that? Thanks a lot!

Edit: Because in this moment via car sim card, i got the error message that internet is not available in my country.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tavitirca said:


> Ok. And can you give me some details, please, about how to do that? Thanks a lot!
> 
> Edit: Because in this moment via car sim card, i got the error message that internet is not available in my country.


http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7091176&postcount=70


----------



## jalami (Feb 8, 2016)

Thang said:


> Hi
> I have Navigation system Business S606A,S612A,S615A,S616A,S633A
> Is it possible to encode the BMW LIVE ?
> Thanks


I am in the same situation
I took a year trying everything.

nothing


----------



## tavitirca (May 3, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> You can only get Internet via Car SIM Card as you have now, or via Mobile Phone SIM Card. It is one or the other, but not both. To get it via Mobile SIM Card would require disabling all Telematics.


Can you make a tutorial for my case, please, step by step about how to do this? What to disable, what to add. You have my entire options list on PM.
Thank you in advance for your patience!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tavitirca said:


> Can you make a tutorial, please, step by step about how to do this?
> Thank you in advance for your patience!


I did. That is what Post #70 is:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7091176&postcount=70


----------



## mrbombastic (Jun 28, 2012)

*A little assistance not from "BMW Assist"*

1) Enable Data Transfer Option Under Phone
2) Enable Bluetooth Data Tethering on Phone
*3) Under Connected drive; Update services (should show BMW Live and Internet services)*
4) Go to BMW Live and Internet and make sure it it working.

I Change My VO, add fake VIN, all went fine until what should be the simple part, but when I got to step 3
First my menu does not show Connected Drive, it show BMW Assist. Also the update services is grayed out. Any idea why this is, your help will be appreciated.

This is a 2012 F10 with HU-CIC with below partial VO
-639 removed
609
+614 
+615
620
+644
645
655
677
697
6AA
6AB
+6AL
6FL
6UH
6VC


----------



## mrbombastic (Jun 28, 2012)

Any ideas Shawn ?


----------



## mrbombastic (Jun 28, 2012)

*BMW assist upgrade*

After 3 days of trying to get the BMW Internet feature to work without success, I assume the reason why update services in the BMW Assist menu was grayed out, was because the bmw server was not working.

So yesterday I called BMW USA and asked for BMW assist service renewal (pretending not to know about the discontinuation of the BMW Assist service) , and was instructed to take my car to a bmw service center to get a hardware & software upgrade before they can renew my bmw assist service, so I called my bmw service center, the SA schedule me for the upgrade, no question ask. I will be dropping off my car today, will give an update after upgrade is done.

Update : Don't build your hopes up, My BMW SA called me to tell me there is no upgrade available for my car.


----------



## Georgioso (Jan 3, 2015)

*getting it to work?*

What have i done wrong?

I coded/checked my F10 CIC as follow:
HU_CIC	3000	CONNECTED_DRIVE	aktiv
HU_CIC	3000	ONLINE_BROWSER	beide_aktiv
HU_CIC	3003	"ONLINE_BROWSER_LIVE aktiv
HU_CIC	3003	ONLINE_SERVICES	Nicht aktiv
HU_CIC	3003	ONLINE_SERVICES_GLS	Nicht aktiv
HU_CIC	3003	DUN_PROFILE	Aktiv
HU_CIC	3003	PAN_PROFILE	Aktiv
CMB_MEDIA	3006	SIM_ENABLED_MB	enabled_all
CMB_MEDIA	3006	DATACOMM_CSIM	Aktiv
CMB_MEDIA	3006	DUN_PROFILE	Aktiv

Change my VO:
- 612
+644
+6AL
Have the 614, 615 and 616 so did not use the fake VIN.

Then:
VO CODE HU_CIC 
VO CODE CMB_MEDIA

Sharing connection over bluetooth on the Phone is On, Using BT in the CIC is on.
Internet still not working. What to change?


----------



## Regensburger (Aug 21, 2016)

i need help i try this two days and i can not finish  is there any where who can help me about i.e Teamviewer ? 

Thanks 

BR


----------



## mgarciah (Sep 23, 2012)

Regensburger said:


> i need help i try this two days and i can not finish  is there any where who can help me about i.e Teamviewer ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> BR


What is you chassis?. year?


----------



## Regensburger (Aug 21, 2016)

mgarciah said:


> What is you chassis?. year?


hi mgarciah,

thanks for answer

My is F01 730D and from 12/2009 ( with CIC, NAVI Prof, )


----------



## erdengurcan (Feb 28, 2013)

Hello,

BMW Live & Internet video is:

http://youtu.be/Bs30C_sC5qM


----------



## Curamrda (Aug 21, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> I did. That is what Post #70 is:
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7091176&postcount=70


Hi friend of mine has this options in F10 2010 (CIC) :
6AA	Bmw Teleservices	
6AB	Control Teleservices	
609	Navigation System Professional	
614	Internet Preparation	
615	Extended Bmw Online Information	
616	Bmw Online	
633	Prep.mob. Ph. Business Bluet.interf.

so I have to add/remove following to VO:

- 612
+ 644 
+ 614 (Required but already present)
+ 615 
+ 6AL
+ 6AB

CODE units with this VO:
HU_CIC
CMB_MEDIA

>>>> THATS IT? <<<<

but now I am lost:



> FDL CODE CMB_MEDIA:
> - TELEMATIK_VIN = Coding_VIN
> 
> FDL CODE CMB_MEDIA:
> ...


I am confused wiht this faking 614 and 615 code, but since our car has it already, can I skip it and finish with the line "thats it" ?

Do I need to add also FA code S6VCA COMBOX if its not there?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Curamrda said:


> Hi friend of mine has this options in F10 2010 (CIC) :
> ...
> Do I need to add also FA code S6VCA COMBOX if its not there?


This car has no Combox, so you cannot code it for Internet.


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

To be honest, the risk, if you do not know what you are doing, it's not worth getting BMW live just to see weather and street view in iDrive.

It's not like.. a revolutionary unlock like making navigation work.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Iam said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread,
> Any one know how to get INTERNET working while driving?
> i got the VIM working, but internet won't work when driving.
> Any one?


It is not codeable.


----------



## 549181 (Jul 7, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> It is not codeable.


What is needed?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Iam said:


> What is needed?


There is commercial solution for NBT by dvdinmotion.com.


----------



## stealth98 (Nov 18, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> There is commercial solution for NBT by dvdinmotion.com.


dvdinmotion only offers commercial solutions which can be done with E-Sys too. They don't offer internet in motion

To enable internet in motion, you have to provision the CIC/NBT with a provisioning setting that has a higher value for vmax.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

stealth98 said:


> dvdinmotion only offers commercial solutions which can be done with E-Sys too. They don't offer internet in motion
> 
> To enable internet in motion, you have to provision the CIC/NBT with a provisionings setting that has a higher value for vmax.


They do offer both DVD-In-Motion and Internet-In-Motion for NBT, and Internet-in-Notion cannot be done with E-Sys. User wnrussell bought both of them, and they both worked in his NBT, and I examined each of the .bin files used.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=803877


----------



## stealth98 (Nov 18, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> They do offer both DVD-In-Motion and Internet-In-Motion for NBT, and Internet-in-Notion cannot be done with E-Sys. User wnrussell bought both of them, and they both worked in his NBT, and I examined each of the .bin files used.
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=803877


That is good to know. However I couldn't find Internet in Motion at dvdinmotion.com but from the link I understand how wnrussel got it for the NBT.


----------



## 549181 (Jul 7, 2016)

dvdinmotion can't do internet in motion on a Retrofited NBT (


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

stealth98 said:


> That is good to know. However I couldn't find Internet in Motion at dvdinmotion.com but from the link I understand how wnrussel got it for the NBT.


True, they do not advertise it for some reason. And as I recall, it is sold as an "add-om" order to DVD-In-Motion, so you cannot purchase it it alone.



Iam said:


> dvdinmotion can't do internet in motion on a Retrofited NBT (


They told you that? Can Filter / Emulator issue?


----------



## joseamac (Sep 26, 2016)

Shawn reviving a really old thread how can I get a donor vin to use as a fake with the options required?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

joseamac said:


> Shawn reviving a really old thread how can I get a donor vin to use as a fake with the options required?


Find new car for sale with those options and "borrow" the VIN.


----------



## joseamac (Sep 26, 2016)

so in my case for bmw live on a 2011 would a US car work or from another country?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

joseamac said:


> so in my case for bmw live on a 2011 would a US car work or from another country?


U.S. cars have BMW online, not BMW Live, so I do no think you would ever find a U.S. car with option 6AL.


----------



## akirax23 (Oct 1, 2014)

And for my f30 from September 2014 with entrynav and without tcb, is possible to code?

Cheers.


----------



## 549181 (Jul 7, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> True, they do not advertise it for some reason. And as I recall, it is sold as an "add-om" order to DVD-In-Motion, so you cannot purchase it it alone.
> 
> They told you that? Can Filter / Emulator issue?


It was not possible on retrofitted cars. strange....:rofl:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Iam said:


> It was not possible on retrofitted cars. strange....:rofl:


It is VIN specific. They just need NBT VIN not car VIN.


----------



## 549181 (Jul 7, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> It is VIN specific. They just need NBT VIN not car VIN.


maybe so Shawn but they could not help me.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Iam said:


> maybe so Shawn but they could not help me.


If you call up and order it using NBT VIN, and not disclose retrofit, they would never know.


----------



## 549181 (Jul 7, 2016)

I'll be honest, it's not worth it. 
Internet is right rubbish in the car, might as well bring my laptop or iPad...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Iam said:


> I'll be honest, it's not worth it.
> Internet is right rubbish in the car, might as well bring my laptop or iPad...


I know. I wrote that 4 years ago when I enabled it only to disable it 2 days later.


----------



## Curamrda (Aug 21, 2016)

so will this work - streaming data via BT from my phone?

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=669813

If the car has NBT and this option:

6AC	Intelligent Emergency Call
6AE	Teleservices
6AK	Connecteddrive Services
6AM	Real Time Traffic Information
6AN	Concierge Services
6AP	Remote Services
6AR	Internet
6FV	Online Entertainment
6NS	Enhanced Telephony With Extended Sm


----------



## flexanton (Jan 5, 2017)

good afternoon everybody
I activated the Internet option on my f11 2013 with esys but it says "Internet not available in your country"
I know I have to change the VIN and I read all the posts in this thread but I can not figure out how to change it.
Some good soul can make a guide for changing the VIN?

Sorry for my bad english 
I'm Italy

Thanks


----------



## flexanton (Jan 5, 2017)

help me please***8230;. ***55357;***56852;***55357;***56852;


----------



## stealth98 (Nov 18, 2013)

flexanton said:


> help me please&#8230;.. ***55357;***56852;***55357;***56852;


you need to improve your search skills . these kind of posts won't help

search for donor VIN , activate internet etc.. good luck


----------



## flexanton (Jan 5, 2017)

good morning,

I take all the steps including the addition of SALAPA of 614 and 6AL for bmw live. I miss the last passage of the VIN change.
I can not understand this:

First you must code CMB_MEDIA / TELEMATIK_VIN = Coding VIN using your real FA: under CMB_MEDIA / TELEMATIK_VIN VIN = Coding mistake or does not allow you to write the actual VIN? 
And someone may be better to write the steps to this procedure:

Then, open your FA up in the FA-Editor, change the VIN, Caluclate FP just to make sure there are no problems with it, and then save the FA with a new name, i.e. FA_VIN_FAKE. Lastly, go to the coding module, and under Vehicle Order load your new FA_VIN_FAKE, activate FA, and then FDL code CMB_MEDIA. Lastly, read CMB_MEDIA coding data, and verify the new VIN in brackets. In the attached picture, you can see my Combox and Head Unit are showing two different VIN's.

Afterwards, either shut down E-Sys, or load your original FA back and activate it before coding anything else. DO NOT code anything else with this FA, and DO NOT write this FA to the car. 

I think something is missing because I can not.

I came up here and it's not been easy.

I'm hoping for some help.

Thank you


----------



## Curamrda (Aug 21, 2016)

i have this option: 
6AR	Internet

but i cant see any webrowser option in idrive... :dunno: i am blind or how does it work? 

thanks

//edit: 
i see i have to code hu_nbt: online_browser_live = aktiv


----------



## bymer321 (Oct 29, 2012)

Do you know if internet over bluetooth coding still works if you had your BMW Assist discontinued and not have the combox upgraded? I'm working with a Pre-Lci F10 with Combox/CIC.

Thank you!


----------



## Curamrda (Aug 21, 2016)

ok. I had following coded from factory:

ONLINE_SERVICES = aktiv 
ONLINE_BROWSER = beide_aktiv 
ASSIST = aktiv

and try to code:
ONLINE_BROWSER_LIVE = aktiv 

but still not possible to see Internet or any WebBrowser in ConnectedDrive menu  

what I am doing wrong?


----------



## dexters84 (Jul 17, 2016)

Would anyone be willing to help me with enabling internet services?
I've followed this guide closely, made necessary changes to FA and CIC.
On the way it turned out that if you remove US settings for Bluetooth from FA and enter ECE equivalent you get poor microphone reception. CAFD comparison from before and after VO coding combox showed it was a matter of one setting.

However I'm at the point where I can select data over Bluetooth for my phones. On connected drive I get service ready for "Online Information" but when I try to run it, it does nothing.
For Internet option in connected drive it doesn't give me a service ready status but asks to turn on Bluetooth data.


I'm willing to pay should anyone be able to make it run.


----------



## DocNuas (Oct 18, 2013)

Did you check this method?

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=10190471

Keep reading from this post onward to see how to activate a few more features.


----------



## dexters84 (Jul 17, 2016)

DocNuas said:


> Did you check this method?
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=10190471
> 
> Keep reading from this post onward to see how to activate a few more features.


I'd like to try that, but tool32 jobs you described are for NBT and I have CIC.
Furthermore NBT doesn't have a separate combox as CIC does and handles bluetooth on it's own.
I have several prg files with CIC in filename but I'm not sure which one is correct for my car.
Up until now I was using E-SYS only.


----------



## kruzmiska (Jul 30, 2017)

Hi!

I used to have an Internet tethering option in my BMW F11 2011 car (and it worked, I only needed to recode browsing in move), but after I clicked "update services" that option disappeared (I cannot tether any more). The car is from Germany and has the following options:



> S223	Electronic Damper Control (EDC)
> S229	Dynamic Drive
> S230	Extra package, EU-specific
> S255	Sports leather steering wheel
> ...


Do I get it right that the only thing I need to do is



> remove 612 from VO, and then add both 644 and 6AL to VO, then:
> 
> VO CODE HU_CIC
> VO CODE CMB_MEDIA


?

But I think I can't do VO coding as long as the previous owner had some recodings done + multifunctional cluster and m lci steering wheel installed. am I wrong?


----------



## oliverpool (Oct 20, 2016)

Can this be done on a retrofitted Evo?


----------



## 1aBimmer (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi 
I’m getting:
Vehicle not enabled for internet..

I have CIC & combox, did the VO coding, FDL coding included a vin from another country..

Any advice?

Regards


Skickat från min iPhone med Bimmerfest


----------



## MetaGamer (Nov 13, 2018)

Hello 
I have followed this guide(shawnsheridan) till full. But for some reason I cant update my bmw live or internet. I can see the globe connection icon and it is finishing with the Succes message. But under my services it says no current services active. And if I enter the LIVE or Browser it says "Browser not Activated".
I have added my FA VO list and used the fake vin for the Combox: WBAFV31030DZ17872
I dont know if I also should add 644 when I already have 6NS? And do I need 616?
I hope someone can provide me whit some qualified answers  Thanks in advance


----------



## MetaGamer (Nov 13, 2018)

Dobbel post SRY


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MetaGamer said:


> Hello
> I have followed this guide(shawnsheridan) till full. But for some reason I cant update my bmw live or internet. I can see the globe connection icon and it is finishing with the Succes message. But under my services it says no current services active. And if I enter the LIVE or Browser it says "Browser not Activated".
> I have added my FA VO list and used the fake vin for the Combox: WBAFV31030DZ17872
> I dont know if I also should add 644 when I already have 6NS? And do I need 616?
> I hope someone can provide me whit some qualified answers  Thanks in advance


The instructions are for CIC Head Unit. What Head Unit is in car, as CIC would not come with 6NS?


----------



## MetaGamer (Nov 13, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> The instructions are for CIC Head Unit. What Head Unit is in car, as CIC would not come with 6NS?


Hello thanks for the fast reply. It's a HU_CHAMP2. In 118D from 2013


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MetaGamer said:


> Hello thanks for the fast reply. It's a HU_CHAMP2. In 118D from 2013


Not possible with CHAMP2, and I don't think CHAMP2 with an external standalone Combox would have 6NS from factory to begin with. PM me your short VIN (last 7).


----------



## MisterFanatic (Oct 1, 2019)

Hello,in my f25 all modules from the trunk were stolen, including the atm module.
I was able to adapt all other modules except for ATM. 
I bought a used one ATM module that was previous in f20 (with another vin).
After connecting, I tried to "Detect CAF for SWE" without success.
I tried flashing ecu without success.
What steps should I take to be able to adopt ATM and get a green CAFD?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## sigmaes (Jun 21, 2017)

*re-enable BMW assist*

Hi guys,

I need some help in recoding my BMW assist to work again,

so I recently had BMW do the 4G Combox upgrade on my 2012 ActiveHybrid 7, and it was working for a few days ( I could update services and BMW Connected was setting up my account) .. I then decided to do some coding on the car, and after that the assist stopped working.

I'm no longer able to update my servies it's grayed out and BMW connected can no longer communicate with the car.

I attempted to VO code the CMB_Media, CIC, and the whole car and it still won't come back to life.

can anyone share with me the correct VO options and possible coding needed to have this work again

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sigmaes said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I need some help in recoding my BMW assist to work again,
> 
> ...


The correct FA is the unmodified FA stored in car after dealer did the 4G Upgrade.

If VO Coding with this FA does not restore the missing functionality, I would return to dealer and have them fix it as part of the original 4G Combox upgrade.


----------



## ArminF10 (Oct 6, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> I would first try and reset CMB_MEDIA and any other ECU's involved by VO Coding them.
> 
> After that, use Tool32, *F01.prg*.
> 
> Job *FS_LESEN_FUNKTIONAL* will read fault codes, and job *FS_LOESCHEN_FUNKTIONAL* will delete them, so long as the actual fault condition on the ECU is first removed, which is why I would VO Code them first.


Hi Shawn,

hope you are well and keeping well and safe. 
I am have upgraded my f10 with B&O system and I want to change the dash and get a individual Leather dash to make it complete but cannot manage to order the dashboard as I need a vin for this so it can be ordered. A vin from a BMW f10 individual with B&O. Would appreciate your help as I really stuck on this. All the best


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sorry, I have no way to find F10 VIN with B&O.


----------



## ArminF10 (Oct 6, 2020)

Thanks for the quick reply. Actually I am not just looking for Vin. I am looking for exact part numbers for the individual leather dash with B&O speaker and K2K color bottom. Sorry for bugging u so much.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sorry, I cannot help with Part Numbers. You would have to dig them out of ETK:






RealOEM.com - Select Your BMW Model


RealOEM.com BMW Parts website. This site can be used to look up BMW part numbers and approximate part prices. The Parts are grouped into diagrams and diagrams are grouped into categories and subcategories



www.realoem.com


----------



## ArminF10 (Oct 6, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> Sorry, I cannot help with Part Numbers. You would have to dig them out of ETK:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Shawn. Much appreciated. Have a great eve


----------



## Bmw-nørden (Jul 21, 2021)

Hello,
Im from Denmark and my car (E90) is imported from south Germany.
My car is born with the forlowing options:
S609 Navigation System Professional
S612 BMW Assis
S614 Internet Preparatio
S615 Extended BMW Online Informatio
S616 BMW Onlin
S620 Voice Contro
S633 Preparation, Mobile Phone, Busines
S688 Harman/Kardon Surround Sound Syste
S698 Area-Code 2 For DV
S6AA BMW TeleService
S6AB Control, Teleservice
S6FL USB/Audio Interfac
S6VC Control, Combo
S7SP Navi Professional/M.-Ph.Prep. Bluetoot


I deleted the the 633 option and added the 644 option.
I am able to successfully update bmw service via cic menu

But when i try to access the internet it says it not available in my country why?

I did not code a fake vin, cause i don't believe i need to, since my car already got all the features i need.










New item by Lasse Bendixen







photos.app.goo.gl












New item by Lasse Bendixen







photos.app.goo.gl












New item by Lasse Bendixen







photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## vukasito (3 mo ago)

Hello.
Could you guys help me please.
Is it possible to have internet connection on my 2013 BMW F10
D276109 
I added the internet option in the menu, but when I try to connect I get "Unable to connect via the mobile phone network. Please try later i change location."
Thank you.


----------

